# Sütireceptek gyűjteménye



## Ozsvárt Melinda (2013 Október 5)

Ide várok minden fórumozót,aki szeret sütni,esetleg van egy jó receptje és szívesen megosztaná másokkal is.


----------



## tunguska (2013 Október 16)

Szia! Nagyon jó témák jutnak az eszedbe! Én nagyon szeretnék sütni, a gyerekek nagyon szeretnék enni, csak jó volna 1-2 igazi finom, és egyszerű recepthez hozzájutni. Természetesen én is fogok írni recepteket is.


----------



## Ozsvárt Melinda (2013 Október 16)

Nyomtatás

elkészítés:*90 perc*
nehézség:*Nincs beállítva*
sütési hőfok:*180 ℃*
sütési idő:*10-12 perc*




Sütikönyvhöz adom
Én is megsütöttem Eddig megsütötte: *249*
Kedvencekhez adom Kedvencnek jelölte: *2006*

Szavazatok: 5 Átlag: 5
*Hozzávalók*

*A mázhoz*
3 evőkanál víz
25 dkg étcsokoládé
8 dkg Rama


*A krémhez*
8 dl habtejszín
3,75 dkg Dr. Oetker Őrölt Zselatin
3,75 dl tej
5 csomag Vanillincukor
5 evőkanál kristálycukor


*A tepsi kikenéséhez*
finomliszt
Rama


*A tésztához*
1 csapott kiskanál mézes sütemény fűszerkeverék
1 csomag Dr. Oetker Sütőpor
4 dkg kakaópor
30 dkg finomliszt
6 evőkanál víz
20 dkg kristálycukor
8 tojás
8 dkg Rama

*Elkészítés*
A tojások sárgáját a cukorral elektromos habverővel, maximális fokozaton 3-4 perc alatt fehéredésig keverjük. A vizet és a puha (szoba-hőmérsékletű) Ramát hozzáadjuk, majd 1-2 percig tovább habosítjuk. A lisztet a kakaóporral, a sütőporral és a mézes fűszerkeverékkel összeforgatjuk és az előzőekhez adjuk. A tojásfehérjét kemény habbá verjük, egyharmadát a cukros, Ramás masszára tesszük. A kakaós, lisztes keverék egyharmadát rászitáljuk és óvatos mozdulatokkal összeforgatjuk. A maradék habot és lisztet ugyanígy, két részletben keverjük bele. Egy nagy tepsit Ramával kikenünk, belisztezünk, vagy sütőpapírral kibélelünk. A massza felét egyenletesen, 33x32 cm-es lappá simítjuk rajta. Nem kell megijedni attól, hogy vékony lesz, mert a sütőportól megnő és amúgy sem kellenek vastag lapok a süteményhez. Előmelegített sütőben, közepes lánggal (180 °C, légkeveréses sütőben 165 °C) 10-12 percig sütjük. A maradék masszából még egy vékony tésztalapot sütünk ugyanígy. Mindkettőt hűlni hagyjuk. Elkészítjük a krémet. Ehhez a kétféle cukrot a tejbe szórjuk és kevergetve felforraljuk. Továbbra is szüntelenül kevergetve a zselatint beleszórjuk, kis lángon 1-2 percig főzzük, pontosabban addig, amíg a zselatin felolvad benne. Megvárjuk, amíg langyosra hűl, ez pontosan elég idő arra, hogy a tejszínt kemény habbá verjük, amibe azután apránként belecsurgatjuk a már csak langyos, zselatinos tejet. Ezt a könnyű habot gyorsan, mielőtt megdermedne, rásimítjuk az egyik tésztára. A másik tésztalapot ráillesztjük és egy kicsit a tésztába is nyomkodjuk. 1-2 órára betesszük a hűtőszekrénybe, hogy a tejszínes tölteléke biztosan megdermedjen. A bevonáshoz való vizet egy kis lábasba kanalazzuk, a Ramát hozzáadjuk és kis lángon kevergetve felolvasztjuk. A kétféle csokoládét apránként beleszórva felolvasztjuk úgy, hogy amikor a fele csoki belekerült, lehúzzuk a tűzről, különben túlmelegszik és összeáll egy kemény, kezelhetetlen tömbbé. A sütemény tetején elsimítjuk. Éles késsel rögtön bejelöljük rajta a szeletek helyét nagyjából 8x3 cm-eseket, mert csak így tudjuk majd szépen szeletelni. Dermedni hagyjuk, végül forró vízbe mártott késsel az előre bejelöltek szerint felszeleteljük.

gyermekkel is készíthető


----------



## Ozsvárt Melinda (2013 Október 16)

Nyomtatás

elkészítés:*120 perc*
nehézség:*nehéz*
sütési hőfok:*170 ℃*
sütési idő:*5 perc*




Sütikönyvhöz adom
Én is megsütöttem Eddig megsütötte: *81*
Kedvencekhez adom Kedvencnek jelölte: *453*

Szavazatok: 5 Átlag: 5
*Hozzávalók*

*A tésztához*
15 dkg kristálycukor
2 evőkanál méz
0,5 dl tej
1 tojás
1 kiskanál keserű kakaópor
45 dkg finomliszt
1 kávéskanál szódabikarbóna
10 dkg Rama


*A krémhez*
2 csomag Vanillincukor
5 dl tej
1 dl (10 dkg) búzadara
20 dkg porcukor
20 dkg Rama


*A nyújtáshoz*
egy kevés finomliszt


*A mázhoz*
2 evőkanál víz
2 evőkanál cukrozatlan kakaópor
10 dkg kristálycukor
5 dkg Rama

*Elkészítés*
A tésztához valókat a liszt és a szódabikarbóna kivételével tűzálló tálba tesszük, majd vízgőz fölött kb.15 perc alatt kicsit sűrű, enyhén karamellszínű masszává főzzük. A tűzről levéve azonnal összegyúrjuk a szódabikarbónával elkevert liszttel. Nyomban négy részre osztjuk, és enyhén meglisztezett gyúrólapon egyenként kb. 23x30 cm-es lapokká nyújtjuk. Előmelegített sütőben, a közepesnél kicsit kisebb lánggal (170 °C, légkeveréses sütőben 155 °C), kb. 5 percig sütjük vigyázva, mert gyorsan megéghet. A másik három lapot ugyanígy sütjük meg. A krémhez a tejet a vaníliás cukorral ízesítve felforraljuk. A darát vékony sugárban, folytonos keverés közben beleszórjuk, és 4-5 perc alatt sűrűre főzzük, majd hagyjuk teljesen kihűlni. A Ramát először magában, majd a porcukorral keverjük habosra. A tejes darát evőkanalanként beledolgozzuk. A kisült lapokat ezzel a krémmel egymásra rétegezzük. A mázhoz valókat 3-4 perc alatt simára főzzük, kissé hűlni hagyjuk, majd a tészta tetejére kenjük. Letakarva legalább 1 éjszakára behűtjük, hogy a mézes lapok megpuhuljanak. 







gyermekkel is készíthető


----------



## Ozsvárt Melinda (2013 Október 16)

Nyomtatás

elkészítés:*120 perc*
nehézség:*könnyű*
sütési hőfok:*165 ℃*
sütési idő:*18-20 perc*




Sütikönyvhöz adom
Én is megsütöttem Eddig megsütötte: *5*
Kedvencekhez adom Kedvencnek jelölte: *104*

Szavazatok: 5 Átlag: 5
*Hozzávalók*

*A muffinhoz*
3 tojás
1,25 dl tejföl
3 dl (kb. 16 dkg) finomliszt
1 csomag Dr. Oetker Sütőpor
2 dl (kb 10 dkg) darált dió
1 csomag Dr. Oetker Vanillincukor
20 dkg kristálycukor
12,5 dkg Rama Vajas íz 
Rama Vajas íz a forma kikenéséhez


*A krémhez*
3-4 csomag Dr. Oetker Vanillincukor
10 dkg kristálycukor
15 dkg őrölt dió
2 evőkanál rum
20 dkg Rama Vajas íz

*Elkészítés*
Először a muffinokat készítjük el. Ehhez a tojásokat a cukorral és a vaníliás cukorral jó habosra (egészen fehéredésig) keverjük. Ez elektromos habverővel maximális fokozaton 4-5 perc. A darált diót és a sütőport a lisztbe szórjuk, majd a tejföllel és a puha Rama Vajassal együtt a kikevert tojáshoz adjuk. A 12 mélyedéses muffin sütő üregeit Rama Vajassal kikenjük, a diós masszával majdnem teletöltjük. Előmelegített sütőben, közepes lánggal (180 °C, légkeveréses sütőben 165 °C), 18-20 percig sütjük. A formában hagyjuk hűlni 10-15 percig, majd a kis süteményeket rácsra szedve hagyjuk kihűlni teljesen. A diókrémhez a puha Rama Vajast először magában keverjük ki, azután a kétféle cukrot is hozzáadjuk, és tovább habosítjuk. Akkor jó, amikor a cukor fölolvadt benne. Ezután kerül bele a dió és a rum. Következhet a torta összeállítása. A muffinokat (mind a 12 darabot) egyesével, lapjában 3 részre vágjuk. Az alsó felüket körben egy nagy tálra rakjuk. A diókrém harmadát rákenjük. Következik a muffinok középső része, ezzel rakjuk végig a diókrémet. Újra egy-harmadnyi diókrém, majd a harmadik tészta következik. A maradék krémmel a torta oldalát kenjük körbe, és egy keveset csillagcsöves habzsákba is töltünk belőle, amivel a tetejét díszítjük. Rövid időn át a hűtőszekrényben dermesztjük, végül forró vízbe mártott késsel fölszeleteljük.


----------



## Ozsvárt Melinda (2013 Október 16)

*Hozzávalók*

*A tetejére*
Dr. Oetker Vanillincukor


*A tésztához*
1 bögre őrölt mák vagy darált dió
1 bögre kristálycukor
1 mokkáskanál őrölt fahéj
2 tojás
1 bögre tej
1 csomag Dr. Oetker Sütőpor
1 bögre finomliszt (a fele Graham-liszt is lehet)
10 dkg Rama


*A tepsi kikenéséhez*
finomliszt
Rama


*A töltéshez*
20 dkg sűrű sárgabaracklekvár (kb)

*Elkészítés*
A puha (szoba-hőmérsékletű) Ramát először magában, majd a cukorral keverjük habosra. Egyenként a tojásokat beledolgozzuk, azután sorban a többi hozzávalót is belekeverjük. Egy kb. 20x30 cm-es, magas falú tepsit Ramával kikenünk, belisztezünk, majd a masszával megtöltjük. Előmelegített sütőben, közepes lánggal (180 °C, légkeveréses sütőben 165 °C), kb. 25 percig sütjük. Akkor jó, ha a beleszúrt tűre nem ragad rá a massza. Megvárjuk amíg kihűl, vágódeszkára borítjuk, és hosszában kettévágjuk. Az egyiket lekvárral megkenjük, a másik lapot ráillesztjük. Az is jó megoldás, ha a tésztát lapjában vágjuk ketté, úgy kenjük meg a lekvárral. 1-2 órán át várunk, hogy a tészta a lekvárt kissé magába szívja, majd fölszeleteljük. Vaníliás porcukorral meghintve, kockákra vágva tálaljuk.


----------



## Ozsvárt Melinda (2013 Október 16)

forrás: nincs megadva [!]
Nyomtatás

elkészítés:*-*
nehézség:*normál*
sütési hőfok:*200 ℃*
sütési idő:*30 perc*



További képek a sütiről:











Sütikönyvhöz adom
Én is megsütöttem Eddig megsütötte: *118*
Kedvencekhez adom Kedvencnek jelölte: *959*

Szavazatok: 5 Átlag: 5
*Hozzávalók*

*A töltelékhez*
5 dkg csokoládé
2 evőkanál porcukor
7,5 dl tejszín
2 evőkanál cseresznyepálinka vagy meggylé
3 teáskanál étkezési keményítő
1 üveg meggybefőtt (kb. 45 dkg gyümölcs)


*A tésztához*
5 dkg kakaópor
15 dkg finomliszt
5 dkg étkezési keményítő
20 dkg barna cukor
8 db tojás
2 evőkanál Rama Vajas íz

*Elkészítés*
A tojásokat szétválasztjuk, a tojássárgáját nyolc evőkanál meleg vízzel és a cukorral sűrű krémmé habosítjuk. Megolvasztjuk a Rama Vajast és a masszához csorgatjuk. A tojásfehérjét kemény habbá felverjük, a masszához adjuk. A lisztet, a keményítőt és a kakaót összekeverjük, ezután a tojásos habra szórjuk, majd lazán belekeverjük. A tésztát a sütőpapírral kibélelt formába töltjük és előmelegített sütőben, 200 °C-on, kb. 30 percig sütjük, majd kihűtjük. A meggybefőttet leszűrjük, a levét felfogjuk és tizenhat szem meggyet félreteszünk. 2,5 dl meggylevet kimérünk, két evőkanálnyi levet összekeverünk a keményítővel, majd a maradék meggylevet felforraljuk. Ezután a keményítővel elkevert masszát hozzákeverjük a meggyléhez és újból felforraljuk, majd hozzáadjuk a lecsepegtetett meggyet és kihűtjük. A piskótát kétszer elvágjuk, a kapott három lapot a cseresznyepálinkával vagy meggylével meglocsoljuk. A tortaformát előkészítjük és beletesszük az első lapot. A tejszínt a cukorral kemény habbá verjük. Az elkészített meggy-massza felét és a felvert tejszín harmadát az első lapra kenjük, majd ráhelyezzük a második lapot. A meggy-massza másik felét, majd a tejszín második harmadát rákenjük és a harmadik lappal befedjük, hidegre tesszük. A maradék egyharmad tejszínhabot nyomózsákba téve díszítjük a tortát, csillagcsővel rózsaformákat nyomunk körben a szélére, majd megszórjuk reszelt csokoládéval.

gyermekkel is készíthető


----------



## Ozsvárt Melinda (2013 Október 16)

forrás: nincs megadva [!]
Nyomtatás

elkészítés:*80 perc*
nehézség:*nehéz*
sütési hőfok:*150 ℃*
sütési idő:*10 perc*




Sütikönyvhöz adom
Én is megsütöttem Eddig megsütötte: *9*
Kedvencekhez adom Kedvencnek jelölte: *338*

Szavazatok: 5 Átlag: 5
*Hozzávalók*

*A tésztához*
reszelt citromhéj
50 dkg porcukor
2 evőkanál citromlé
10 db tojásfehérje


*A töltelék 3. részéhez*
20 dkg porcukor
25 dkg Rama Vajas íz


*A töltelék 2. részéhez*
3 evőkanál kristálycukor
3 evőkanál étkezési keményítő
1 dl tej


*A töltelék 1. részéhez*
5 db tojássárgája
1 dl tej
20 dkg dió

*Elkészítés*
1.A tojásfehérjét felverjük a cukorral, majd hozzáadjuk a citromhéjat és a citromlevet. Az elkészített masszát három részre osztva, adagonként külön-külön a kikent formába öntjük és előmelegített sütőben 10 percig sütjük 150 °C fokon.
2.A tejbe belekeverjük a diót és a tojássárgákat, majd folytonos keverés közben forrásig hevítjük. Ezután lehűtjük.
3.A tejet felforraljuk, hozzáadjuk a kis tejben elkevert étkezési keményítőt és a cukrot. Ha a massza besűrűsödött, hozzáadjuk az első töltelékhez és kihűtjük.
4.Habosra keverjük a Ramát a porcukorral. Hozzáadjuk az előzőleg összeállított és kihűtött krémhez.
5.A lapokat megkenjük a töltelékkel, és egymásra rakjuk őket. A krémmel megkenjük a torta tetejét is, és tejszínhabbal díszítjük. Behűtve tálaljuk.
gyermekkel is készíthető


----------



## Ozsvárt Melinda (2013 Október 16)

Nyomtatás

elkészítés:*-*
nehézség:*Nincs beállítva*
sütési hőfok:*200 ℃*
sütési idő:*20 perc*



További képek a sütiről:





Sütikönyvhöz adom
Én is megsütöttem Eddig megsütötte: *37*
Kedvencekhez adom Kedvencnek jelölte: *386*

Szavazatok: 5 Átlag: 5
*Hozzávalók*

*A karamellához*
15 dkg porcukor


*A csokoládékrémhez*
2 evőkanál tej
15 dkg csokoládé
20 dkg Dr. Oetker Vanillincukor
20 dkg Rama Vajas íz


*A piskótatésztához*
1 kávéskanál Dr. Oetker Sütőpor
25 dkg finomliszt
25 dkg kristálycukor
6 db tojás
5 dkg Rama Vajas íz

*Elkészítés*
A tojásokat szétválasztjuk. A fehérjét kemény habbá verjük. A sárgáját összekeverjük a cukorral és a felvert tojásfehérje habjával. Kanalanként hozzáadjuk a felolvasztott Rama Vajast és a lisztet, és az egészet óvatosan simára keverjük. A Rama Vajassal kikenünk egy kerek tortaformát, liszttel meghintjük és beleöntjük a piskótatésztát. 200 °C-ra előmelegített sütőben kb. 20 percig sütjük. A kihűlt tésztát vízszintesen kb. 5-6 lapra vágjuk, a legszebbet kiválasztjuk és félretesszük. A csokoládékrémhez a Rama Vajast habosra keverjük a vaníliás porcukorral, hozzáadjuk a 2 evőkanál tejben felolvasztott csokoládét és az egészet sima krémmé keverjük. A karamellához a porcukrot egy teflonlábosban, állandó kevergetés mellett addig pirítjuk, míg világosbarna színű és áttetsző nem lesz. Ekkor gyorsan ráöntjük a félretett tortalapra, késsel szétkenjük rajta és a lap felületét Rama Vajassal megkent késsel 16 szeletre vágjuk. A tortalapokat a csokoládékrémmel megkenjük, a tetejét a karamellás szeletekkel legyezőszerűen beterítjük. A torta oldalát a megmaradt csokoládékrémmel bekenjük és ízlés szerint kakaóporral vagy vékonyra szelt manduladarabokkal díszítjük.

gyermekkel is készíthető


----------



## Ozsvárt Melinda (2013 Október 17)

forrás: saját

További képek a sütiről:









Sütikönyvhöz adom
Én is megsütöttemEddig megsütötte: 2
Kedvencekhez adomKedvencnek jelölte: 8
Értékeld a sütit:


Szavazatok: 5 Átlag: 5

*Hozzávalók*

1 zöld színű keserű mandula aroma
1 rumaroma
15 dkg kókuszreszelék
10 dkg kakaópor
10-12 evőkanál tej
25 dkg Rama
35 dkg porcukor
50 dkg darált keksz
tortabevonó csoki a tetejére

*Elkészítés*


1.A kekszet a porcukorral, a Ramával és a tejjel összegyúrjuk. Kettéválasztjuk és az egyikbe beledolgozzuk a kakaóport, a kókuszt és a rumot. A másik felébe a mandula aromát tesszük.
2.A kakaós részt kinyújtjuk, az lesz alul, majd rákenjük a zöld részt és a legvégén csokimázzal bevonjuk. Hűtőbe rakjuk amíg megdermed.


----------



## Ozsvárt Melinda (2013 Október 17)

*Hozzávalók*

háztartási keksz
25 dkg túró
3 cs. vaníliás cukor
15 dkg kristálycukor
1 Rama
friss vagy konzerv gyümölcs

*Elkészítés*
A 2 dl tejet a 3 teáskanál zselatinnal felforralom. Kicsit hűlni hagyom. Amíg hűl, a túrót, a Ramát, a kristálycukrot, és a vaníliás cukrot botmixerrel összekeverem. Lehet a túrót krumplinyomón is átnyomni, és a többi hozzávalót fakanállal jól belekeverni. A túró darabosabb marad, de van aki így jobban szereti. A még meleg zselatinos tejet hozzákeverem a túrós krémhez, majd egy folpackkal kibélelt őzgerinc formába öntöm. A tetejére darabolt gyümölcs teszek, (lehet rakni gyümölcsöt a túrós krémbe is). Végül a háztartási keksszel beborítom. A folpackkal betakarom, kihűtve szeletelhető. Jó étvágyat!

*Tippek*
Keksz helyett lehet babapiskótával, vagy házi piskótával is készíteni.

gyermekkel is készíthető


----------



## Ozsvárt Melinda (2013 Október 17)

Sütipédia » Édes » Sütés nélkül » Gyümölcsös édesség
*Tutti-frutti krém*
forrás: nincs megadva Sütikönyvhöz adom
Én is megsütöttemEddig megsütötte: 0
Kedvencekhez adomKedvencnek jelölte: 5
Értékeld a sütit:



*Hozzávalók*

édes fehérbor
15 dkg cukor
1 csomag mandulás, vagy mogyorós csók
különféle darabolt gyümölcs (barack, ananász, sárgadinnye, szilva, szőlő, körte, alma, banán stb)
1 rúd vanília
1/2 l tej
4 tojássárga
4-5 lap zselatin

*Elkészítés*


1.Egy üvegtál alját kirakjuk a gyümölcsökkel, a tetejükre tesszük a borba mártott csókokat, a cukrot és a vaníliát felfőzzük a tejben.
2.Amikor jól forr, óvatosan az elhabart tojássárgákra öntjük és folytonos kevergetés közben forrásig hevítjük.
3.Belekeverjük a kevés langyos vízben feloldott zselatint és még melegen ráöntjük a gyümölcsökre, majd pár órára hideg helyre, utána hűtőbe tesszük.


gyermekkel is készíthető


----------



## Ozsvárt Melinda (2013 Október 17)

*Túrós pöttyök*
forrás: ismerős 


forrás: saját



Sütikönyvhöz adom
Én is megsütöttemEddig megsütötte: 3
Kedvencekhez adomKedvencnek jelölte: 23
Értékeld a sütit:


Szavazatok: 4 Átlag: 4

*Hozzávalók*

*Krém*
25 dkg túró
3 ek méz
3 ek darált keksz
1 cs vaníliás cukor
citromhéj ízlés szerint


*Bevonat*
1 tábla étcsokoládés tortabevonó
2 ek étolaj

*Elkészítés*


1.A túrót egy tálban villával összetörjük. Hozzáadjuk a mézet, a kekszet, a vaníliás cukrot, reszelünk rá ízlés szerint citromhéjat és alaposan összedolgozzuk.
2.Vizes kézzel apró golyókat formázunk és egy tálcára rakjuk, majd kb. 30 percre a fagyasztóba tesszük
3.A tortabevonót felolvasztjuk az olajjal, vízgőz felett.
4.A golyókba fogpiszkálót szúrunk és megmártjuk azokat a csokiban. Lecsorgatjuk a felesleget és sütőpapírra téve hagyjuk megszáradni.


*Tippek*
A fogpiszkálót érdemes egy kicsit benne hagyni a golyóba, mert könnyebb kivenni, ha már kicsit szárad a máz.

gyermekkel is készíthető


----------



## Ozsvárt Melinda (2013 Október 17)

*Túros őzgerinc*
forrás: nincs megadva Sütikönyvhöz adom
Én is megsütöttemEddig megsütötte: 2
Kedvencekhez adomKedvencnek jelölte: 22
Értékeld a sütit:


Szavazatok: 5 Átlag: 5

*Hozzávalók*

1-2 marék gyümölcs legjobb a meggy
3 teáskanál zselatin
4 dl tej
25 dk túró
3 vaníliás cukor
10 dk Rama
10-15 dk cukor

*Elkészítés*
A túrót jól elturmixoljuk 1 dl tejjel, bele a vaníliás cukor, a Rama, a cukor, és még 1 dl tej. 2 dl tejbe beletesszük a zselatint, forrásig melegítjük, de nem forraljuk. Langyosra hűtjük, és a túróhoz keverjük. Az őzgerincet kibéleljük folpackkal. Rétegesen beletesszük a masszát, és a feldarabolt, bármilyen gyümölcsöt. Tetejére babapiskótát, vagy kekszet teszünk, betakarjuk alufóliával, és 3-4 órára hűtőbe tesszük. Ha megdermedt, egy hosszúkás tálcára borítjuk.

gyermekkel is készíthető


----------



## Ozsvárt Melinda (2013 Október 17)

*Túrós, csokis szelet*
forrás: nincs megadva Sütikönyvhöz adom
Én is megsütöttemEddig megsütötte: 0
Kedvencekhez adomKedvencnek jelölte: 9
Értékeld a sütit:



*Hozzávalók*

50 dkg túró
8 dkg porcukor
15 dkg Rama
5 dkg mazsola
1 dl tej
1 csomag vanília cukor


*Mázhoz*
25 dkg tortabevonó
4 evőkanál étolaj

*Elkészítés*
A mazsolát megmossuk, beáztatjuk a tejbe és a többi hozzávalóval együtt jól összedolgozzuk. Hűtőszekrénybe tesszük, hogy megdermedjen, majd kis rudakat formázunk belőle. A rudakat kis időre fagyasztóba helyezzük (így könnyebb velük dolgozni). Vízfürdőben felolvasztjuk a tortabevonót, hozzáadjuk az étolajat és belemártjuk a rudacskákat. Alufóliára fektetjük és dermedni hagyjuk.

gyermekkel is készíthető


----------



## Ozsvárt Melinda (2013 Október 17)

Sütipédia » Édes » Sütés nélkül » Darált/tört keksz alapú sütemény
*Kókuszos süti*
forrás: saját 


forrás: saját

További képek a sütiről:



























Sütikönyvhöz adom
Én is megsütöttemEddig megsütötte: 94
Kedvencekhez adomKedvencnek jelölte: 1141
Értékeld a sütit:


Szavazatok: 4 Átlag: 4
kezdőknek is könnyű!

*Hozzávalók*

*A kókuszos réteghez*
25 dkg Rama
30 dkg porcukor
20 dkg kókuszreszelék + 5 dkg a szóráshoz (kb)


*Eszközigény*
2 közepes keverőtál, folpack, nyújtófa, (nyújtódeszka), fakanál, különböző kiszúró formák


*A kakaós réteghez*
50 dkg háztartási keksz
4 evőkanál cukrozatlan kakaópor
1 1/2 dl Rum Aroma
10 dkg porcukor

*Elkészítés*





1.A kekszet keverőtálba öntjük, hozzáadjuk a kakaót, a cukrot, a rumot és annyi vizet, hogy gyúrható masszát kapjunk.





2.Egy másik tálban a margarint habosra keverjük a porcukorral - akkor jó, ha a margarin kivilágosodott, illetve ha belekóstolunk, és már nem ropog fogunk alatt a cukor (kóstolással óvatosan, el ne fogyjon!). Ezután hozzáadjuk a 20 dkg kókuszreszeléket.



3.Nyújtódeszkára (ha nincs, lehet az asztalon is, de fontos, hogy tiszta legyen) folpackot terítünk, megszórjuk kókuszreszelékkel. Erre azért van szükség, hogy majd jobban elváljon a süti a fóliától.







4.A kakaós masszát három egyenlő részre osztjuk. Ezeket kb. fél centi vastagra, és téglalap alakúra fogjuk nyújtani. Ha kinyújtottuk az első lapot, rákenjük a kókuszos krém felét. Kinyújtjuk a második kakaós lapot és az előzőek tetejére helyezzük, majd rákenjük a maradék fehér keveréket és lefedjük a harmadik lappal. A tetejét megszórjuk kókuszreszelékkel.
5.Ha ragadna, hűtőbe tesszük. (Célszerű egy nappal korábban összeállítani a rétegeket, lehűteni és csak másnap kiszaggatni.) Egy szív alakú kiszúró formával kiszaggatjuk. Célszerű korábban összeállítani a lapokat és egy éjszakát hűteni.


----------



## Ozsvárt Melinda (2013 Október 17)

*Pingvin szelet*
forrás: nincs megadva 




További képek a sütiről:












Sütikönyvhöz adom
Én is megsütöttemEddig megsütötte: 341
Kedvencekhez adomKedvencnek jelölte: 2667
Értékeld a sütit:


Szavazatok: 5 Átlag: 5

*Hozzávalók*

*A mázhoz*
1,5 dl tej
35 dkg étcsokoládé
10 dkg Rama 


*A rátéthez*
10 g Dr. Oetker Expressz tortazselé
5 dl tejszín
3 dl tej


*A piskótához*
1 csomag Dr. Oetker Sütőpor
3 dkg kakaópor
16 dkg finomliszt
3 evőkanál víz
15 dkg kristálycukor
6 db tojás

*Elkészítés*


1.A tojásokat szétválasztjuk. A fehérjét és a fél adag cukrot kemény habbá verjük, a sárgáját, a vizet és a cukor másik felét krémesre keverjük. A fehérjehabhoz hozzáadjuk a sárgája masszát, a liszttel elkevert sütőport, a kakaót és vigyázva összekeverjük. Beleöntjük egy Ramával kikent, kilisztezett tepsibe és előmelegített sütőben 190 °C-on 15-20 percig sütjük. A megsült piskótát kihűtjük és kettévágjuk.
2.A zselatint 1/2 dl tejben az előírás szerint elkészítjük. A mázhoz a tejet,Ramát és csokoládét lassan felmelegítjük, ameddig nem kezd sűrűsödni, majd levesszük a tűzről. A még langyos zselatint a maradék tejhez öntjük.
3.A tejszínt habbá verjük, hozzáadjuk a zselatinos tejet és még néhány percig keverjük. A piskóta alsó részét a tepsibe rakjuk, rákenjük a krém felét és ráöntjük a csokoládémáz harmadát, rákenjük a krém másik felét, majd betakarjuk a piskóta felső részével. A tetejére öntjük a csokoládémáz maradékát. Hűtőbe rakjuk, szeleteljük.


gyermekkel is készíthető


----------



## Ozsvárt Melinda (2013 Október 17)

*Rusei sapkák*
forrás: nincs megadva 




További képek a sütiről:












Sütikönyvhöz adom
Én is megsütöttemEddig megsütötte: 249
Kedvencekhez adomKedvencnek jelölte: 1248
Értékeld a sütit:


Szavazatok: 5 Átlag: 5

*Hozzávalók*

*A szóráshoz*
30 dkg kókuszreszelék


*A mázhoz*
16 dkg étcsokoládé
10 dkg Rama 


*A krémhez*
25 dkg porcukor
8 dl tej
2 csomag Dr. Oetker Vanillincukor
20 dkg rétesliszt
30 dkg Rama 


*A tésztához*
fél dl víz
fél csomag Dr. Oetker Sütőpor
3 dkg kakaópor
20 dkg finomliszt
30 dkg kristálycukor
6 db tojás

*Elkészítés*


1.Habosra keverjük a tojássárgával elkevert cukrot és vizet. A habos masszához keverjük a lisztet, kakaót és sütőport. Hozzáadjuk még a kemény habbá vert tojásfehérjét. Az így elkészített masszát beleöntjük egy sütőpapírral kibélelt tepsibe és előre melegített sütőben 190 °C-nál 25 percig sütjük.
2.A megsült tésztát hagyjuk kihűlni és kör alakú kiszúróval 3 cm-es köröket vágunk ki belőle.
3.A krémhez felforralunk 6 dl tejet és belefőzzük a 2 dl tejben elkevert lisztet és a vaníliás cukrot. A Ramát és a cukrot habosra keverjük és hozzáadjuk a lehűtött főzött krémhez, ezután jól elkeverjük.
4.A piskóta korongokat félbevágjuk, közéjül krémet kenünk. Utána a krémmel bekenjük az oldalát és meghempergetjük a kókuszreszelékben.
5.A csokoládémázhoz a Ramát és a csokoládét gőz felett felolvasztjuk. Elkeverjük, a masszával bekenjük a sapkák tetejét. Hűtőszekrénybe rakjuk.


gyermekkel is készíthető


----------



## Ozsvárt Melinda (2013 Október 17)

*Kekszes-almás sütés nélkül*
forrás: nincs megadva 




További képek a sütiről:



























Sütikönyvhöz adom
Én is megsütöttemEddig megsütötte: 756
Kedvencekhez adomKedvencnek jelölte: 2071
Értékeld a sütit:


Szavazatok: 5 Átlag: 5

*Hozzávalók*

*A tetejére*
4 evőkanál porcukor
4 evőkanál keserű kakaópor
5 dkg Rama 


*A tésztához*
50 dkg háztartási keksz (ha lehet, akkor szögletes forma)
3 csomag (12 dkg) Dr. Oetker eredeti Puding Vaníliás 
20 dkg kristálycukor (méz is lehet)
8-10 evőkanál víz
8 dl víz
1,25 kg alma

*Elkészítés*


1.Az almát meghámozzuk, kicsumázzuk és nagy lyukú reszelőn lereszeljük. Lábasba rakjuk, 5 dl vizet ráöntünk, a cukorral ízesítjük, 8-10 perc alatt puhára főzzük. Ha mézzel készítjük, akkor azt a már puha almához keverjük.
2.Közben a vanília ízű pudingport 3 dl vízzel kikeverjük, az almához öntjük és kevergetve 2 percig főzzük, ezalatt jól besűrűsödik.
3.Egy kb. 28 x 23 cm-es tepsi alját keksszel kirakjuk (ritkán lehet négyszögletű kekszhez jutni, ezért a hagyományos kerek is jó hozzá, amit szintén a tepsibe rakunk, az üres helyekre pedig kis darabokat tördelünk belőle).
4.A meleg almakrémet egyenletesen rákenjük. A tetejére szép sorban keksz kerül (kerek kekszek esetén az üres területeket tört darabokkal kitöltjük).
5.A kakaóport a porcukorral és a 8-10 evőkanál vízzel kevergetve felforraljuk, a tűzről levéve a Ramát hozzáadjuk, majd ezt a mázat a sütemény – pontosabban a keksz – tetejére kenjük.
6.Jól behűtjük, ezalatt nemcsak összeérik egy kicsit, hanem össze is áll, így lehet majd szeletelni.


gyermekkel is készíthető


----------



## Ozsvárt Melinda (2013 Október 17)

*Házi vaníliás-csokis karika*
forrás: nincs megadva 




További képek a sütiről:






Sütikönyvhöz adom
Én is megsütöttemEddig megsütötte: 111
Kedvencekhez adomKedvencnek jelölte: 1310
Értékeld a sütit:


Szavazatok: 5 Átlag: 5

*Hozzávalók*

*A formáláshoz*
finomliszt


*A tésztához*
70 dkg finomliszt
1 darab sütőpor
1 mokkáskanál só
1 darab citrom reszelt héja
4 darab tojás
2 csomag Dr. Oetker Vanillincukor
25 dkg kristálycukor
25 dkg Rama 


*A csokoládémázhoz*
24 evőkanál kristálycukor
12 evőkanál víz
8 evőkanál keserű kakaópor
4 evőkanál finomliszt
4 evőkanál olaj
pár csepp ecet

*Elkészítés*


1.A puha, szoba-hőmérsékletű Ramát a kétféle cukorral, a tojásokkal, a citrom reszelt héjával, a sóval és a sütőporral összeforgatott liszttel összegyúrjuk. Kicsit ragacsos marad a tészta, de így jó. Folpackba csomagoljuk és egy éjjelen át hűtőszekrényben pihentetjük.
2.Másnap meglisztezett gyúrólapra borítjuk és elfelezzük, hogy könnyebb legyen vele dolgozni. Ezután 7-8 milliméter vékonyságúra ellapítjuk, majd egy kb. 5 cm átmérőjű szaggatóval kiszúrjuk. A kis tésztakorongok közepét 1-1,5 cm átmérőjű szaggatóval szúrjuk ki.
3.Az így előkészített karikákat sütőpapírral bélelt tepsire rakjuk. Előmelegített sütőben, közepes lánggal (175 °C, légkeveréses sütőben 160 °C) 12-15 perc alatt megsütjük. Ha negyedórán át sütjük, kicsit szárazabb, kekszesebb lesz, míg 12 perc után inkább omlós.
4.A mázhoz valókat lábasba rakjuk és kevergetve addig melegítjük, míg a cukor fel nem olvad benne, az egész egy sűrű, sima massza nem lesz. A tűzről lehúzzuk, amikor már csak langyos, az olajat és az ecetet is belekeverjük.
5.A vaníliás karikák egyik oldalát belemártjuk, dermedni hagyjuk. Előfordulhat, hogy a csokimáz időközben annyira kihűl, hogy nem lehet belemártani a kis karikákat. Ilyenkor mindössze annyi a teendő, hogy egy kicsit újra megmelegítjük.


*Tippek*
A tészta szaggatásánál leeső darabokat összegyúrva újra kiszaggathatjuk, hogy semennyi se vesszen kárba.Készülhet úgy is, hogy a lisztből 5-6 dkg-ot kiveszünk, s helyette keserű kakaóport keverünk a tésztába, így lesznek csokoládés, pontosabban kakaós karikák belőle.

Készíthetjük kókuszos ízesítéssel is. Ehhez a lisztből 5-6 dkg-ot kiveszünk, s helyette kókuszreszeléket keverünk a tésztába. Amikor a mázba mártjuk, kókuszreszelékbe is belenyomkodjuk.

gyermekkel is készíthető


----------



## Ozsvárt Melinda (2013 Október 17)

*Pehelykönnyű túrós pite*
forrás: nincs megadva 




További képek a sütiről:
























Sütikönyvhöz adom
Én is megsütöttemEddig megsütötte: 166
Kedvencekhez adomKedvencnek jelölte: 1597
Értékeld a sütit:


Szavazatok: 5 Átlag: 5

*Hozzávalók*

*A töltelékhez*
1,5 evőkanál finomliszt
1 darab nagy citrom reszelt héja
2 csomag Dr. Oetker Vanillincukor
30 dkg kristálycukor
1 kg tehéntúró
maréknyi mazsola
4 darab tojásfehérje


*A tésztához*
30 dkg finomliszt
4 darab tojássárgája
0,5 dl tej
1 kiskanál kristálycukor
3 dkg Dr. Oetker Instant Élesztő
15 dkg Rama 


*A tepsi kikenéséhez*
2 dkg Rama 

*Elkészítés*
Az élesztőt a cukorral ízesített langyos tejben fölfuttatjuk. A tojások sárgáját a puha Ramával kikeverjük. A felfuttatott élesztővel és a liszttel összedolgozzuk, majd a tésztát két részre osztjuk. Az egyiket 22x32 cm-esre nyújtjuk és Ramával kikent tepsibe fektetjük. A túrót áttörjük, a cukorral, a vaníliás cukorral, a citrom reszelt héjával meg a liszttel összedolgozzuk. Kedvünkre mazsolát keverünk bele, majd a kemény habbá vert tojásfehérjét is beleforgatjuk. A tésztára simítjuk. A másik kinyújtott tésztával befedjük. 3 órán át pihentetjük, majd villával megszurkáljuk. Előmelegített, közepesen forró sütőben (180 °C, légkeveréses sütőben 165 °C) kb. 30 perc alatt megsütjük. Kockákra vágva, még melegen tálaljuk.

gyermekkel is készíthető


----------



## Ozsvárt Melinda (2013 Október 17)

*Tejszínes pogácsa*
forrás: nincs megadva 




További képek a sütiről:






Sütikönyvhöz adom
Én is megsütöttemEddig megsütötte: 4
Kedvencekhez adomKedvencnek jelölte: 59
Értékeld a sütit:


Szavazatok: 5 Átlag: 5

*Hozzávalók*

50 dkg liszt
25 dkg Rama
2 dl tejszín
1 tojássárgája
1 csapott evőkanál só
3 cl tej
pici cukor az élesztő felfuttatásához
2,5 dkg élesztő
1 egész tojás a tetejét megkenni

*Elkészítés*


1.A 3 cl tejben az élesztőt felfuttatom, majd a többi hozzávalóval együtt összegyúrom, és 5 órára a hűtőbe teszem.
2.A hűtőben töltött idő rövidebb nem lehet, de hosszabb igen. A hűtés után a tésztát 1 cm vastagságúra kinyújtom és a legkisebb átmérőjű pogácsaszaggatóval kiszúrom.
3.A tetejét felvert tojással lekenem és 15 percet pihentem, majd utána előmelegített sütőben, mérsékelt hőmérsékletem megsütöm.


----------



## Ozsvárt Melinda (2013 Október 17)

*Tepertős pogácsa*
forrás: nincs megadva 




További képek a sütiről:






Sütikönyvhöz adom
Én is megsütöttemEddig megsütötte: 5
Kedvencekhez adomKedvencnek jelölte: 28
Értékeld a sütit:


Szavazatok: 5 Átlag: 5

*Hozzávalók*

1 kg liszt
4 dl tej
5 dkg élesztő
1 mokkáskanál őrölt feketebors
2 evőkanál só
3 tojás
25 dkg Rama 
50 dkg darált tepertő

*Elkészítés*
A lisztet a Ramával, tejjel, élesztővel, sóval, és a 2 tojássárgával, kissé lágyabb, jól kidolgozott tésztát dagasztunk. Ha megkelt, jól kinyújtjuk, és a darált tepertőt beledolgozzuk, majd mint a beiglit feltekerjük, és két oldalról összehajtjuk. Még kétszer megismételjük a nyújtást, de már nem tekerjük fel, csak hajtogatjuk a tésztát. A nyújtások között 15-20 perc pihentetés szükséges. Tehetünk bele ízlés szerint fekete borsot is. Ha kiszaggatjuk, a tetejét felvert tojással megkenjük, és sütőbe tesszük.

gyermekkel is készíthető


----------



## Ozsvárt Melinda (2013 Október 17)

*Lekváros linzerkocka*
forrás: Rama 


forrás: saját

További képek a sütiről:












Sütikönyvhöz adom
Én is megsütöttemEddig megsütötte: 23
Kedvencekhez adomKedvencnek jelölte: 196
Értékeld a sütit:


Szavazatok: 5 Átlag: 5

*Hozzávalók*

*A tésztához*
50 dkg liszt
25 dkg Rama 
15 dkg porcukor
1 csomag sütőpor
1 db tojás
1/2 citrom reszelt héja
1 evőkanál kakaó
1 evőkanál rum


*A töltéshez*
0,5 kg baracklekvár


*A tetejére*
4 db tojássárgája
15 dkg porcukor


*A díszítéshez*
lekvár ízlés szerint
pirított mandulatörmelék ízlés szerint

*Elkészítés*


1.Elkészítjük a tésztát: a lisztet elmorzsoljuk a hideg Ramával, belekeverjük a porcukrot, a sütőport és a citromhéjat. A tojást is hozzáadjuk és összegyúrjuk a tésztát. Három részre osztjuk.
2.Az egyikbe belegyúrjuk a kakaót és a rumot. A második lapot lisztezett táblán egy 20x30 cm-es téglalappá nyújtjuk. A tepsi aljára fektetjük és megkenjük a lekvár felével. Kinyújtjuk a kakaós tésztát is egy azonos méretű lappá és a lekváros, világos lapra helyezzük. Megkenjük a maradék lekvárral és az utolsó lapot is kinyújtva befedjük a süteményt.
3.Több helyen átszurkáljuk egy villával, hogy ne hólyagosodjon fel. Előmelegített sütőben 195 °C-on 20 perc alatt megsütjük.
4.Amíg a tészta sül, kikeverjük a tetejére a mázat: a tojássárgát összekeverjük a porcukorral kézi habverő segítségével.
5.Miután megsült a tészta a mázat azonnal a tetejére kenjük, hogy megdermedjen. Míg kihűl, egy száraz serpenyőben egy-két perc alatt folyamatos keverés közben zsemleszínűre pirítunk egy félmaroknyi szeletelt mandulát.
6.Amikor a sütink teljesen kihűlt, egy hullámos élű késsel felszeleteljük 3x3 cm-es négyzetekre. Egy kevés lekvárt pöttyintünk a szeletek közepére, majd az összetört mandulával díszíthetjük.


*Tippek*
Egyszerű, tartós, gyorsan elkészíthető sütemény, ami még hűtést sem igényel. Sokáig eltartható.

Oszd meg másokkal is a receptet:


----------



## Ozsvárt Melinda (2013 Október 31)

*Csokoládéval töltött habcsók málnazselével*

ReceptHozzászólok





























Másnak így tetszett:
Elkészítési idő: *90 perc*
Elkészítés nehézsége:

Árkategória:
Recepttárba mentve: *17*
Elküldve: *2*

ecet
csipet só
15 dkg csokoládé (46%-os)
málnazselé (el is hagyható)
A málnazseléhez:
40 dkg málna
2 csomag vaníliás cukor
reszelt narancshéj (szárított)
cukor ízlés szerint (vagy édesítőszer)
őrölt fahéj
1 evőkanál kukoricakeményítő
pici víz
*Elkészítés:*
A tojásfehérjéket egy csipet sóval elkezdjüki habbá verni. Amikor már kezd kifehéredni, apránként, állandó keverés mellett hozzákanalazzuk a kristálycukrot. Addig verjük, hogy már majdnem teljesen kemény hab legyen. Ekkor hozzácsepegtetjük az ecetet, majd hozzáadjuk a kukoricakeményítőt. 1-2 percig még tovább verjük, hogy kemény állagú habot kapjunk.

Egy tepsit kibélelünk sütőpapírral (vagy szilikonlappal), majd halmokban rákanalazzuk a keményre vert hab felét. Ezután mindegyik halom közepébe, kanállal kis mélyedést alakítunk ki.

A csokoládét gőz fölött felolvasztjuk, majd kevergetve lehűtjük. Ezután minden habcsók mélyedését telecsorgatjuk a kihűlt, olvasztott csokoládéval. Végül a maradék habot a tetejére kanalazzuk úgy, hogy teljesen befedje a csokoládéréteget.

Előmelegített sütőbe tesszük, majd légkeverésnél 120 fokon 40 percig szárítjuk a habcsókokat. Ezután a sütőt kikapcsoljuk, és 30 percig még a csukott ajtajú sütőben tovább szárítjuk. Végül a sütőajtót teljesen kinyitjuk, és így hagyjuk kihűlni (én amikor már langyosra hűlt, kivettem, és így hűtöttem ki teljesen a habcsókokat). Hagyományos sütőnél alacsony hőfokon kell kiszárítani a habcsókokat!!!!

A málnát egy edénybe tesszük, és hozzáadjuk az ízlés szerinti mennyiségű cukrot, a vaníliás cukrot, az őrölt fahajat és a narancshéjat, majd kb. 10 percig lassú tűzön főzzük, közben többször megkeverjük. Ezután egy szitán átpasszírozzuk, hogy a magok ne kerüljenek bele a málnazselébe, majd visszatesszük a tűzre. A keményítőt egy pici vízzel simára keverjük, majd állandó keverés mellett a málnába csorgatjuk. 1-2 percig kevergetve besűrítjük.

Tálaláskor a tányérra kanalazzuk a málnazselét, majd ráhelyezünk egy habcsókot. Végül a tetejére olvasztott csokoládét csorgatunk.


----------



## lamp3 (2014 Március 1)

*Madártej szelet*

*Hozzávalók: *

8 tojás
12 evőkanál cukor
13 evőkanál liszt
2 vaniliáscukor
4 dl tej
18 dkg margarin
10 dkg porcukor
1 teáskanál sütőpor
4 dl tejszín

*A tészta*: 8 tojásfehérjét, 8 evőkanál cukorral habbá verünk. 8 evőkanál lisztben elkeverünk egy teáskanál sütőport, a kemény habhoz adjuk és megsütjük.

*A krém*: 8 tojás sárgáját, 4 evőkanál cukrot, 5 evőkanál lisztet, 2 evőkanál vaníliáscukrot 4 dl tejben elkeverjük. Sűrűre főzzük és kihűtjük. 18 dkg margarint 10 dkg porcukorral alaposan kikeverjük és a kihűlt krémhez adjuk, majd a tésztára simítjuk. Tetejére 4 dl tejszínből kemény habot verünk, csokireszelékkel megszórjuk. 

35 * 25 cm-es tepsiben készült.


----------



## lamp3 (2014 Március 1)

*Kelesztés nélküli kakaós csiga*

Hozzávalók:
Tésztához:


25 dkg liszt
1 cs sütőpor
fél dl étolaj
25 dkg túró
10 dkg porcukor
csipet só
tejföl, ha nem állna össze a tészta
Töltelékhez:


4 ek cukor
kakaópor
1 ek étolaj
Kenéshez:


1 tojás
Elkészítése:

A tészta hozzávalóit összegyúrjuk, majd lisztezett deszkán kb 1 cm vastagra kinyújtjuk. Olajjal megkenjük, majd cukros kakaóporral megszórjuk és feltekerjük.

Ujjnyi vastag csigákra vágjuk, sütőpapíros tepsibe tesszük és oldalukat felvert tojással kenjük.

180 fokos sütőben 20-25 perc alatt megsütjük. Porcukorral hintve tálaljuk. (Nekem 24 db csigám lett.)


----------



## lamp3 (2014 Március 1)

*Trüffelgolyók egyszerűen*

Hozzávalók:200g ét csoki
200ml zsíros tejszín

*Elkészítés:*
A csokit gőz felett megolvasztjuk, majd hozzáadjuk a tejszint. Simára keverjük, és egy tálba öntjük hűteni. A fagyasztóba tesszük, addig ameddig meg nem dermed. 
Ha már kemény a krém, egy kanállal kis gombócokat kanalazunk, és natúr kakaóporba hempergetjük.


----------



## ssumssim (2014 Március 6)

*Almás mákos guba sülve*

*Hozzávalók*

10 db kifli
15 dkg darált mák
1/2 liter tej
porcukor
2 tojás habja
2 alma
vaj

*Elkészítés*
A kifliket feldarabolom, majd megöntözöm felforral tejjel, amelybe egy vaníliás cukrot, és egy mokkáskanál gyömbért tettem.
Egy tűzállótálat kivajaztam, majd belehelyeztem, a cukros, darált mákkal és a lereszelt almával összekevert kifliket.
Végül a tojások habját a kiflik tetejére öntöttem, és 20 percre betettem a forró sütőbe.


----------



## ssumssim (2014 Március 6)

*Túró rudi szelet sütés nélkül *

*hozzávalók / 8 adag
Tészta*

25 dkg kekszmorzsa
12 dkg vaj
6 ek cukor
1.5 dl tej
2 ek cukrozatlan kakaópor
1 csomag vaníliás cukor
*Krém*

6 dl tej
5 púpozott ek búzadara
25 dkg túró
1 citromból nyert citromhéj
5 ek cukor
*Csokiöntet*

60 g tortabevonó (1 tábla)
15 ml tej
*Elkészítés
Tészta*

A tészta hozzávalóit összegyúrjuk, és egy mélyebb falú tálcába egyengetjük.
*Krém*

A tejből és a búzadarából sűrű tejbegrízt főzünk, majd kihűtjük.
A túrót elektromos habverővel összekeverjük a tejbegrízzel, cukorral, citromhéjjal krémesre (pici citromlé is mehet bele), és a tésztára simítjuk.
*Csokiöntet*

A csokit pici tejben megolvasztjuk, és még melegen a süti tetejére csurgatju


----------



## mangoalma (2014 Április 10)

Akinek esetleg jól jön, mert van a családban glutén és laktóz érzékeny, annak nagyon jó a következő süti:

*Hozzávalók a tésztához:*

4 nagy (L), vagy 5 közepes (M), vagy 6 kicsi (S) tojás

3 ek nyírfacukor

20 dkg darált dió

1 kk szódabikarbóna

*Az almás töltelékhez:*

1 kiló alma

2 ek nyírfacukor

fél kk reszelt gyömbér (vagy őrölt)

*A tetejére:*

mérettől függően 4-6 füge

méz
1. Előmelegítjük a sütőt 180 fokosra.

A tojásokat szétválasztjuk a fehérjét egy nagyobb tálba, a sárgákat egy kis pohárba gyűjtjük. A fehérjékhez hozzáadjuk a nyírfacukrot, és gépi habverővel addig verjük, amíg kemény habot nem kapunk. Ekkor beletesszük a sárgákat, elkeverjük, majd a darált diót a szódabikarbónával együtt, és szintén jól elkeverjük. A masszát sütőpapírral borított 26 centis kapcsos tortaformába öntjük, és kb. 20 perc alatt megsütjük.

2. Az almákat meghámozzuk, nagylyukú reszelőn lereszeljük. Egy megfelelő méretű lábasban összepároljuk a nyírfacukorral és a gyömbérrel.

3. A diós piskótára simítjuk az almatölteléket, elhelyezzük az alma tetején a szeletekre vágott fügéket (megkenhetjük egy kevés olvasztott mézzel), és visszatesszük az egészet a sütőbe még 10 percre.


----------



## Jul014 (2014 Április 10)

*Napközis csokis piskóta*





_Hozzávalók:_

_A piskótához: 5 tojás, 30 dkg cukor, 30 dkg liszt (én 15 dkg sima lisztből és 15 dkg réteslisztből szoktam csinálni, de lehet csak sima lisztből is), 1 kiskanál sütőpor, 1 dl langyos víz.
A csokiöntethez: 1 csomag főzős csokis pudingpor, 2 kiskanál cukrozatlan kakaópor, 4-5 evőkanál cukor, 7,5 dl tej. (Ehhez az öntethez nem kell túl jó minőségű kakaópor, az olcsóbb kakaótól "menzásabb" íze lesz.)_

Elkészítés:

A tojásokhoz (nem kell szétválasztani a fehérjét és sárgáját), hozzáadjuk a cukrot, és robotgép habverőjével addig keverjük a cukros tojást, amíg egy laza, halvány vajszínű krémet kapunk (kb. 5 perc).
A lisztet összeszitáljuk a sütőporral.
A sütőporos lisztet 3-4 részletben a tojásos habba keverjük úgy, hogy ne törjük össze a habot. A liszt felének bekeverése után a tésztába forgatjuk a langyos vizet is.
A tésztát egy kivajazott vagy sütőpapírral bélelt, kb. 20 x 25 cm-es, magas falú tepsibe öntjük, és 180 fokos sütőben megsütjük. (Ellenőrizzük tűpróbával, hogy a közepe is átsült-e.)
Amíg a piskóta sül, elkészítjük a csokiöntetet.
A pudingport összekeverjük a kakaóporral, aztán a 7,5 dl tejjel és a cukorral híg pudingot főzünk.
A megsült piskótát a csokiöntettel jó bőven megöntözve tálaljuk.


----------



## Klari57 (2014 Április 13)

*Pingvin szelet*



*Hozzávalók
A mázhoz*
1,5 dl tej
35 dkg étcsokoládé
10 dkg Rama 

*A rátéthez*
10 g Dr. Oetker Expressz tortazselé
5 dl tejszín
3 dl tej

*A piskótához*
1 csomag Dr. Oetker Sütőpor
3 dkg kakaópor
16 dkg finomliszt
3 evőkanál víz
15 dkg kristálycukor
6 db tojás
*Elkészítés*

1.A tojásokat szétválasztjuk. A fehérjét és a fél adag cukrot kemény habbá verjük, a sárgáját, a vizet és a cukor másik felét krémesre keverjük. A fehérjehabhoz hozzáadjuk a sárgája masszát, a liszttel elkevert sütőport, a kakaót és vigyázva összekeverjük. Beleöntjük egy Ramával kikent, kilisztezett tepsibe és előmelegített sütőben 190 °C-on 15-20 percig sütjük. A megsült piskótát kihűtjük és kettévágjuk.
2.A zselatint 1/2 dl tejben az előírás szerint elkészítjük. A mázhoz a tejet,Ramát és csokoládét lassan felmelegítjük, ameddig nem kezd sűrűsödni, majd levesszük a tűzről. A még langyos zselatint a maradék tejhez öntjük.
3.A tejszínt habbá verjük, hozzáadjuk a zselatinos tejet és még néhány percig keverjük. A piskóta alsó részét a tepsibe rakjuk, rákenjük a krém felét és ráöntjük a csokoládémáz harmadát, rákenjük a krém másik felét, majd betakarjuk a piskóta felső részével. A tetejére öntjük a csokoládémáz maradékát. Hűtőbe rakjuk, szeleteljük.

_Ez tetszik. Szülinapi süti lesz belőle._


----------



## Farkas Erika (2014 Április 13)

Köszönöm a recepteket.


----------



## vassgabi85 (2014 Június 6)

Szia!

Ez a kedvenc receptem. Tipikusan az a süti, amiből egy óra múlva már egy morzsa se marad:-D


Tészta:
6 tojás
6 evőkanál kristály cukor
4 evőkanál liszt
2 evőkanál kakaó
1 csomag sütõ
por
1 dl étolaj
Krém:
50 dkg túró
25 dkg margarin
25 dkg por cukor
Zselé:
7 dl fanta szénsavas üdítõ
2 evőkanál cukor
2 csomag vaníliás pudingpor
A tésztához a hozzávalókat kikeverjük, közepes tûznél kisütjük. Kihûtjük.
A krém hozzávalóit habosra keverjük, hûtõbe tesszük. 2 dl fanta szénsavas üdítõben elkeverünk 2 evőkanál cukrot és 2 csomag vaníliás pudingport. 5 dl üdítõt felhevítünk és hozzákeverjük a pudingos üdítõt. Együtt fõzzük, majd hûlni hagyjuk. Közben többször megkeverjük.
Ha minden hozzávaló kihûlt, a tészta tetejére kenjük a túrókrémet majd rásimítjuk az üdítõs pudingot.
Egy kis idõre még hûtõbe tesszük. Kockákra szeletelve tálaljuk.

Jó étvágyat hozzá!


----------



## Kira_Simon (2014 Június 7)

Jul014 írta:


> *Napközis csokis piskóta*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ön szerint ez a csokis öntet illene a pancakehez ( amerikai palacsinta )?


----------



## Ewoyn (2014 Június 7)

Ozsvárt Melinda írta:


> Nyomtatás
> 
> 
> elkészítés:*120 perc*
> ...




ez lesz a hetfoi desszert! irto jol nez ki; koszonom a receptet )


----------



## Maris268 (2014 Június 7)

*Szőlőlé puding*

Hozzávalók:
1 csésze szőlőlé, 
negyed csésze cukor, 
negyed csésze finom búzadara, 
1/8 teáskanál őrölt fahéj, 
csipetnyi őrölt szegfűszeg, 
vágott dió,vagy pirított szezámmag

Elkészítés:
Keverjük össze a szőlőlét a cukorral és a búzadarával,forraljuk fel és kis láng fölött sűrítsük be állandó keverés közben.Adjuk hozzá a szegfűszeget és a fahéjat és kis lángon forraljuk további 5 percig.Öntsük egy tálba,szórjuk meg kívánság szerint a szezámmal vagy a dióval,és hintsünk rá egy kevés fahéjat. 
Lehűtve tálaljuk.

Elkészítési idő*:* 20 perc

megjegyzés: kicsit furán hangozhat, de gondoltam megosztom....az egyik szakácskönyvemben van, amit a minap vettem....
nagyon egyszerű.... az hoy mennyire ízlik majd, az személyfüggő


----------



## püski gáborné (2014 Június 8)

Sziasztok! 

Citromos álom


Hozzávalók: 25 dkg babapiskóta
5 dl tejföl
5 dl habtejszín
2 db citrom
6 ek cukor
1 csomag vaníliás cukor


A tejfölt habosra keverjük a cukorral és a vaníliás cukorral,majd belekeverjük a citromok reszelt héját és levét.A tejszínt kemény habbá verjük,majd beleforgatjuk a citromos krémbe.Egy jénai tál alját kirakjuk babapiskótával rákenjük a krém felét,majd ismét egy sor piskóta jön,és a tetejére rásimítjuk a maradék citromos krémet.Citromkarikákkal díszíthetjük.Egy éjszakára hűtőbe tesszük,hogy a babapiskóta megpuhuljon.

Üdítő igazi nyári sütemény .Nagyon könnyű elkészíteni.


----------



## Maris268 (2014 Június 8)

ezek az egyszerű receptek nagyon jók 
*
Kekszes almás süti*

_A krémhez:_

1 kg alma
8 dl víz
20 dkg cukor
3 cs. főzni való vaníliás pudingpor
50 dkg háztartási keksz
_A tetejére:_

3-4 ek. kakaópor
4 ek. porcukor
5 dkg vaj
8-10 ek. víz
_
Elkészítése:_

Az almákat meghámozzuk és nagylyukú reszelőn lereszeljük.
Lábasba rakjuk, ráöntünk 5 dl vizet, a cukorral elkeverve
kb. 10 perc alatt puhára főzzük.
 Közben a pudingport 3 dl vízzel kikeverjük,
az almához öntjük és kevergetve 2 percig főzzük,
ezalatt jól besűrűsödik.
Egy tepsi alját kirakunk keksszel és rákenjük a krémet.
A tetejére szintén keksz kerül.
A kakaót porcukorral és a 8-10 evőkanál vízzel vízgőz fölött
felforraljuk.
A tűzről levéve az 5 dkg vajat hozzáadjuk, majd ezt a mázat a
keksz tetejére kenjük.


----------



## fodormenta42 (2014 Június 8)

.
Bólyi túrós lepény
(Lusta asszony tésztája)
10 dkg vaj, 25 dkg rétesliszt, 17 dkg porcukor, 2 csomag vaníliás cukor, 50 dkg túró, 10 dkg
mazsola, 2 db tojás, 2 dl tej, 0,5 csomag sütıpor, citromhéj, kevés só.
A lisztet, cukrot, sütıport összekeverjük. Egy közepes nagyságú tepsit a vaj felével
kikenünk. Beleszórjuk a cukros liszt felét. Egyenletesen elosztjuk rajta az áttört túrót.
Megszórjuk a beáztatott mazsolával, citromhéjjal, vaníliás cukorral. Erre hintjük a cukros
liszt maradékát. A tejet összekeverjük a tojással, és egyenletesen ráöntjük a lisztre. A vaj
maradékát rámorzsoljuk. Forró sütıben 5 percig nagy lángon, majd mérsékelten szép
pirosra sütjük.
Tipp:
Amikor már a tej is rajta van, villával besegítek a tejnek, hogy le tudjon minden helyre
csurogni, fıleg a sarkoknál. - Kb. fél decivel több tejet használok.
- A túróra befıtt-, leveses nyers gyümölcs-, beszáradt lekvárdarabkákat is lehet szórni.
Nem rontja el. - A túróhoz ma hozzákevertem kb. 2,5 dl kimaradt epres
gyümölcsjoghurtot. A tejbıl viszont csak 2 dl-t használtam
Megszórjuk a beáztatott mazsolával, citromhéjjal, vaníliás cukorral. Erre hintjük a cukros
liszt maradékát. A tejet összekeverjük a tojással, és egyenletesen ráöntjük a lisztre. A vaj
maradékát rámorzsoljuk. Forró sütıben 5 percig nagy lángon, majd mérsékelten szép
pirosra sütjük.
Tipp:
Amikor már a tej is rajta van, villával besegítek a tejnek, hogy le tudjon minden helyre
csurogni, fıleg a sarkoknál. - Kb. fél decivel több tejet használok.
- A túróra befıtt-, leveses nyers gyümölcs-, beszáradt lekvárdarabkákat is lehet szórni.
Nem rontja el. - A túróhoz ma hozzákevertem kb. 2,5 dl kimaradt epres
gyümölcsjoghurtot. A tejbıl viszont csak 2 dl-t használtam


----------



## Kiscsillag201 (2014 Június 8)

Áfonyás süti
12-14 darabhoz

100 g zabpehely
150 g liszt
200 g cukor
170 g vaj
vanilia aroma
csipet só
fahéj ( Neked nem)
kiskanál sütőpor
késhegynyi szodabikarbona
70ml tej

összekeverni, sütőpapírra kis halmokat tenni kanállal ( megnő, így ne túl közel egymáshoz) és a halmokra bármit. csokit, mogyorót, mandulát, mazsolát vagy persze áfonyát

180 fokon kb 15 perc

isteni finom, könnyű elkészíteni


----------



## fodormenta42 (2014 Június 8)

Rácsos linzer (finomabb)
Hozzávalók: 25 dkg liszt, 25 dkg vaj v. margarin, 25 dkg porcukor, 25 dkg dió v. mogyoró,
esetleg a kettı vegyesen, 2 tojássárgája, reszelt citromhéj, fahéj, 20 dkg barack - málnav.
meggylekvár, csipet só
Lágy tésztává gyúrjuk, a nagyobb felét tepsibe tesszük, megkenjük lekvárral, meghintjük
cukrozott dióval. A tojás sárgáját elkeverjük, rákenjük a lekvárra. A megmaradt tésztából
vékony hengercsíkokat készítünk, berácsozzuk, megsütjük.


----------



## lana89 (2014 Június 8)

Nagyon guszta süti receptek vannak itt, le is mentettem kettőt )


----------



## turulhun (2014 Június 8)

*Banános túrótorta sütés nélkül*

Hozzávalók:


fél kg túró
1 nagy pohár natúr joghurt
2 csomag vaníliás cukor
Cukor ízlés szerint (én 4 evőkanállal tettem bele)
2 dl tejszín
2 db banán
1 nagy csomag babapiskóta
5 dkg vaj
5 dkg ét csoki
2 dl tej
1 evőkanál zselatin vagy 1 cs zselatin fix
Elkészítés:

A zselatint elkeverem kevés forró vízben, néha ránézek és meg keverem, nehogy összeálljon.

A túrót a joghurtot a vaníliás cukrot és a kristály cukrot össze dolgozom homogén masszává, hozzá adom a zselatint, félre teszem.
A tejet felmelegítem, egy tepsit vagy valamilyen formát kibélelek folpackal, majd a babapiskótát tejbe mártom és elkezdem a forma aljára rendezni.
Amikor ez kész kevés túró masszát öntök rá, erre ráhelyezem a megtisztított banánt majd a többi masszát a banánok tetejére öntöm. Ezután lezárom egy újabb sor tejbe mártott babapiskótával, ráhajtom a folpackot és hűtőbe teszem legalább 3-4 órára.

Tálalás előtt megkenem a felvert tejszínhabbal, a csokit a vajjal felolvasztom és a süti tetejére csepegtetem.


----------



## hajnalkaviktóriaII (2014 Június 9)

*Bounty szelet sütés nélkül*


*Hozzávalók:*

· 10 dkg vaj

· 3 dl tej

· 20 dkg ét- vagy tejcsokoládé

· 8 dkg kristálycukor

· 1 csomag vaníliás cukor

· 5 evőkanál búzadara

· 10 dkg kókuszreszelék (+ 1-2 dkg a díszítéshez)

· 2 teáskanál olaj


*Elkészítés:*

A tejet felfőzzük a cukorral, a vaníliás cukorral és a vajjal. Amikor elolvad a vaj, hozzáadjuk a búzadarát, még kb. 2 percig főzzük folyamatos kevergetés mellett. A darát nem főzzük meg teljesen, csak félig, majd levesszük a tűzről, belekeverjük a kókuszreszeléket is.

Ha langyosra hűlt, akkor egy kb. 30x15 cm-es őzgerinc formát kibélelünk fóliával, és beleegyengetjük a kókuszos masszát egy kanál segítségével, ha kell, ujjunkkal nyomkodjuk bele, majd hagyjuk kihűlni.

10 dkg csokoládét gőz felett felett felolvasztunk, elkeverünk benne 1 teáskanál olajat, és a kihűlt kókuszos masszára simítjuk, majd betesszük a hűtőbe dermedni (kb. 15-20 percig).

Ezután kivesszük a hűtőből, tálcára helyezzük úgy, hogy a csokis rész kerüljön alulra - levesszük róla a fóliát. A másik 10 dkg csokoládét szintén felolvasztjuk a gőz felett. Hozzáadunk 1 teáskanál olajat, és a kókuszos massza tetejére simítjuk (tehát alul és felül is csokoládéréteg lesz).

Ismét a hűtőbe tesszük, majd 1-2 óra után tetszőleges méretűre szeletelve kínáljuk, díszítésként megszórjuk kókuszreszelékkel.


----------



## hajnalkaviktóriaII (2014 Június 9)

*Pudingos brownie*


*Hozzávalók:*

· 25 dkg liszt

· 20 dkg




cukor

· 1 csomag sütőpor

· 2 dl tej

· 0,5 dl napraforgóolaj

· 2 db tojás

· 5 dkg étcsokoládé (fél tábla)

· 3 dl tej

· 2 csomag pudingpor (eper + vanília)

· 4 evőkanál



cukor (2 evőkanál az egyik pudingba, 2 a másikba is)

· 

*Elkészítés:*

A tojásfehérjét verd fel keményre. A sárgákat keverd el a cukorral, majd szépen adagold hozzá a többi alapanyagot (tej, olaj, liszt, sütőpor, olvasztott étcsoki). Keverd óvatosan a habot a masszához, és egy kikent, kilisztezett tepsibe öntsd bele.

3 dl tejet melegíts meg. Öntsd át a felét egy másik edénybe, adj hozzájuk 2-2 evőkanál cukrot és 1-1 tasak pudinport. Főzd meg őket kevergetve, sűrűre, majd kanalazd bele őket a masszába, így szép, színes foltos lesz a süti.

Előmelegített sütőben süsd meg 180 fokon 40 percig.


----------



## hajnalkaviktóriaII (2014 Június 9)

*Étcsokis-málnás puding diétázóknak*

*Hozzávalók:*

· 1 csomag étcsokoládés pudingpor

· 5 dl tej

· 1 kupica édesítőszer

· 2 dl tejszínből hab, szintén édesítővel ízesítve

· friss vagy fagyasztott málnaszemek

· 

*Elkészítés:*

A pudingport a csomagoláson található utasítástól eltérően nem cukorral, hanem édesítőszerrel és kevés hideg tejjel keverjük csomómentesre, majd a többi felforralt tejhez adjuk, és készre főzzük. Tetszés szerint formákba adagoljuk, lehűtjük. 

Közben elkészítjük a tejszínhabot, amit szintén édesítővel édesítünk. Tálaláskor a pudingot ízlés szerint díszítjük a tejszínhabbal és málnaszemekkel.


----------



## Anri (2014 Június 10)

Sziasztok !

Szeretném megkérdezni, hogy van-e valakinek GLUTÉN mentes olyan receptje amit már kipróbált és bevált?
Előre is nagyon köszönöm


----------



## Vencsont (2014 Június 10)

A drótpostagalamb recepttár jelentős terjedelmű kiadvány-sorozat. A 348. részig mind megvan, de utána semmi sincs. Tudna valaki segíteni?
üdv


----------



## tulipna10 (2014 Június 10)

Ozsvárt Melinda írta:


> *Lekváros linzerkocka*
> forrás: Rama
> 
> 
> ...


nagyon finom süti !


----------



## tulipna10 (2014 Június 11)

sziasztok ! 
Nekem ez a kedvenc muffinom (netes recept)
*Narancsos-kakaós muffin recept*
*hozzávalók / 5 adag

A tésztához

25 dkg finomliszt
3 db tojás
5 dkg cukrozatlan kakaópor
2 dl tej
15 dkg cukor
1 fél narancsból nyert narancslé
1 narancsból nyert narancshéj (reszelt)
1 tk sütőpor (csapott)
1 csipet só
0.5 tk fahéj
A díszítéshez 

10 dkg marcipán
2 ek cukorgyöngy
elkészítés
A tojásokat a cukorral összekeverjük.
Hozzáadjuk a tejet és a narancslevet.
Végül a száraz hozzávalókat is belekeverjük a masszába.
A muffinsütőbe papírkapszlikat rakosgatunk.
Háromnegyedéig megtöltjük őket a masszával.
Előmelegített sütőben megsütjük.
A marcipánmasszát porcukorral (mint ha liszteznénk) 2-3 mm-esre nyújtjuk. Mézecs kalács/linzer-formákkal kiszaggatjuk, és feldíszítjük a sütiket.

sütési hőfok: 180°C

Én nem raktam a tetejére marcipán ,cukorgyöngyöt . Tésztába a kakaó mellet még tettem étcsokoládé darabokat .

forrás:http://www.nosalty.hu/recept/narancsos-kakaos-muffin
*


----------



## Boszirn (2014 Június 16)

Sziasztok!

Tegnap cseresznyét szedtünk, így jelenleg a hűtő roskadásig van vele. Valami jó recept nyírfacukorral esetleg fruktózzal nincs valakinek?


----------



## hveronika0903 (2014 Július 21)

*Álomreggeli 10 perc alatt*


 

1 mélyedésenként tojás
pár szelet szalonna
ízlés szerint (puha) reszelt sajt
ízesítéshez zöldfűszer keverék
pár darab virsli
*Elkészítés*
A sütőket egyesével béleld ki szalonnával vagy virslivel, a szalonnát elő is sütheted, nem árt neki, de akkor lehet, hogy 5 perccel hosszabb lesz az elkészítés menete.

A mélyedésekbe üss tojást, ha nagyon kicsik lennének a tojások, akkor egybe akár kettő is mehet. Majd a tetejüket szórd meg apróra vágott zöldfűszerrel. Nem kell nagyon cifrázni, petrezselyem tökéletes lesz. A virsliket sózd, a szalonnás elég sós lesz anélkül is. Ha gyerekek nem bánják, akkor mehet rá egy kevés bors is. 

A tetejüket szórd meg sajttal, jó bőven. Az sem baj, ha a konyhai maradékokat szedegeted össze.

200 fokos sütőben süsd őket addig, ameddig a sajt el nem olvad. Ha pirosra sül a sajt, a tojás keményre sül, így azonban finom krémes lesz.


----------



## hveronika0903 (2014 Július 21)

*Kókuszkrémes-kakaós kráter *

*hozzávalók / 1 adag*

*A tésztához*

4 csapott ek finomliszt
2 ek cukor
1 tk sütőpor
2 ek cukrozatlan kakaópor
2 ek napraforgó olaj
2 ek tej
1 db tojás
*A krémhez*

2 ek napraforgó olaj
1.5 csapott ek finomliszt
1.5 dl tej
5 dkg kókusz
1 ek cukor
Tészta:


Minden hozzávalót egy tálban egynemű masszává keverünk, majd beleöntjük egy müzlis tálba.
Betesszük a mikróba, és 4 perc alatt megsütjük.
Kivesszük, és egy kis tányérra kiborítjuk, 3-ba vágjuk, és betöltjük a kókuszos krémmel.
*Hűtőbe tesszük*, majd fogyasztjuk.
Krém:


Az olajat forrósítjuk, majd beletesszük a lisztet, mikor forr, felöntjük a tejjel, hozzáadjuk a kókuszt, a cukrot, és addig kavarjuk a tűz fölött, míg be nem sűrűsödik.


----------



## nevetni (2014 Augusztus 15)

*Fagylalt Éjszakája *

2014. augusztus 15-én este 21 órától éjfélig ismételten hatalmas kedvezményekkel fagyizhatsz az ország több pontján is.


----------



## rekakiss12 (2014 Augusztus 20)

*Málnás trifle
Hozzávalók:3 tojássárgája
6 dl tejszín
3 dkg cukor
3 dkg porcukor
1 teáskanál kukoricaliszt
10 dkg babapiskóta
5 dkg mandulaforgács
15 dkg málnalekvár
5 cl sherry
30 dkg friss málna

Elkészítés: A babapiskótákat a tál aljára fektetem, majd sherryvel meglocsolom. Lekvárt csorgatok rájuk. Amíg ázik a piskóta, addig elkészítem a pudingot, amihez 3 dl tejszínt melegítek. Külön edényben kikeverem a tojássárgáját a cukorral és a kukoricaliszttel. Nem hagyom, hogy felforrjon a tejszín, hanem amikor már forró, félrehúzom a tűzről, és - habverő folyamatos kevergetése mellett - szép egyenletesen hozzáadom a tojássárgáját. Ezután visszateszem a tűzre, és óvatosan, kis-közepes lángon addig kevergetem, amíg be nem sűrűsödik. Ha kész, hűlni hagyom. Végezetül a piskótát megszórom a málna felével, majd rákanalazom a krémet, amire a maradék tejszínből porcukorral kemény habot készítek. A habra ültetem a maradék málnát, s némi pirított mandulaforgáccsal koronázom a művet. 4-5 órára a hűtőbe teszem, hogy összeérjenek az ízek.*


----------



## rekakiss12 (2014 Augusztus 20)

*Fehércsokis-málnahabos brownie*

*Hozzávalók:

egy 18 x 27 cm-es tepsihez:
A brownie alaphoz:
12,5 dkg fehércsokoládé
12,5 dkg vaj
10-12 dkg cukor
1 csomag vaníliás cukor
7 dkg liszt
2 db tojás
A krémsajtos réteghez:
30 dkg mascarpone
10 dkg porcukor
2 evőkanál kakaó
1 csomag vaníliás cukor
1 mokkáskanál vanília-aroma
2 db tojás
A málnahabhoz:
2 dl tejszín
málnapép
Elkészítés:
A brownie alaphoz a csokoládét gőz fölött felolvasztjuk, majd félretesszük kicsit hűlni. Egy tálban elkezdjük kikeverni a cukrot, a vaníliás cukrot és a puha vajat. Állandó keverés mellett egyesével hozzákeverjük az egész tojásokat. Ezután szintén állandó keverés mellett kanalanként hozzáadjuk a lisztet, majd belecsorgatjuk a felolvasztott csokoládét. Így együtt is jól kikeverjük.

Egy tepsit kibélelünk sütőpapírral, beleöntjük a masszát, a tetejét egyenletesen elsimítjuk, és félretesszük, míg elkészül a krémes massza.

Egy tálba tesszük a mascarponét, a porcukrot, a vaníliás cukrot és az aromát, majd robotgéppel jól kikeverjük. Hozzáadjuk a kakaót, és óvatosan fakanállal kicsit összekeverjük, majd robotgéppel keverjük, és egyesével belekeverjük az egész tojásokat is.

Végül a tepsiben lévő massza tetejére öntjük, egyenletesen elsimítjuk, és előmelegített sütőben, közepes lángon kb. 40 percig sütjük (én légkeverésnél 150 fokon, 35 percig sütöttem). Ha kezdene a teteje túlságosan barnulni, akkor sütőpapírral lefedve sütjük tovább. 

Ha megsült, nyitott ajtajú sütőben hagyjuk langyosra hűlni, majd rácsra téve teljesen kihűtjük.

Közben elkészítjük a málnahabot: a málnát megmossuk, lecsepegtetjük, majd botmixerrel pépesítjük. Szitán átszűrjük, hogy a magok ne kerüljenek bele. A tejszínt kemény habbá verjük, majd óvatosan, kanalanként hozzákeverjük az ízlés szerinti mennyiségű málnát.

A teljesen kihűlt süteményről óvatosan lehúzzuk a sütőpapírt, majd tálcára helyezzük. A tetejére kanalazzuk a málnahabot, és egyenletesen elsimítjuk. Felkockázva tálaljuk.
*


----------



## rekakiss12 (2014 Augusztus 20)

*Áfonyás joghurttorta*

*Hozzávalók:

A kekszes alaphoz:
15 dkg édes keksz
15 dkg kakaós édes keksz
15 dkg















sütőmargarin
A habos-joghurtos töltelékhez:
40 dkg natúr joghurt
10-15 dkg porcukor
2 csomag vaníliás cukor
25 dkg áfonya
citromlé
2 dl habtejszín
20 g zselatin
Elkészítés:
A kekszet aprítóval összeaprítjuk (vagy ledaráljuk). A margarint forráspontig hevítjük, majd a darált kekszre öntjük, és jól összekeverjük.

Egy 24 cm-es tortaforma alját kibéleljük sütőpapírral, majd beleöntjük a kekszes masszát. Kézzel egyenletesen belelapogatjuk és lenyomkodjuk.
30 percre hűtőszekrénybe tesszük pihentetni.

A joghurtból kiveszünk 2-3 evőkanállal, majd a maradékhoz hozzáadjuk a porcukrot, a vaníliás cukrot, ízlés szerinti mennyiségű citromlevet, és jól kikeverjük.

A 2-3 evőkanál joghurtot kevergetve forráspontig hevítjük, majd a tűzről levéve belekeverjük a zselatint. Simára keverjük, és kevergetve kihűtjük. Ezután a kikevert joghurtos masszához keverjük.

A tejszínt kemény habbá verjük (ha növényi tejszínt használunk, akkor nem, de ha habtejszínt használunk, akkor habfixáló is kell hozzá, mert különben összeesik a krém). Végül a joghurtos-zselatinos keverékhez apránként, óvatosan hozzákeverjük a keményre felvert tejszínt. Keverés közben hozzáadjuk az áfonyát is.

A hűtőből kivesszük a kekszes alapot, majd a tetejére kanalazzuk a joghurtos-habos tölteléket. A tetejét egyenletesen elsimítjuk, majd 1-2 órára visszatesszük a hűtőszekrénybe, hogy a krém teljesen megdermedjen.
*


----------



## rekakiss12 (2014 Augusztus 20)

*Diós-vaníliás torta*
*Hozzávalók:

A tésztához:
15 tojásfehérje
25 dkg darált dió
15 dkg finomliszt
50 dkg kristály





cukor
A krémhez:
4 dl tej
14 dkg kristály





cukor
1 csomag vaníliás pudingpor
4 tojássárgája
40 dkg vaj
A tetejére:
10 dkg fehér csokoládé
5 dkg étcsokoládé
Elkészítés:
A tésztához a tojásfehérjét kemény habbá verjük a cukorral, majd hozzákeverjük a lisztet és a darált diót. Sütőpapírral fedett tepsire 6 egyforma köralakban kenjük el a tésztát. 210 Celsius-fokra előmelegített sütőben körülbelül 12 perc alatt aranybarnára sütjük.

A krémhez a cukrot és a pudingport elkeverjük a tojássárgájával, kevés tejjel felhígítjuk, majd a többi tejet hozzáöntve sűrű krémmé főzzük. Főzés 
után lehűtjük. 

Amíg hűl, addig a vajat felhabosítjuk 
robotgéppel. A habosított vajat és a krémet összekeverjük, és betöltjük vele a tortát. Úgy osszuk el a krémet, hogy legfelülre tésztalap kerüljön.

A tetejére felolvasztjuk fel a fehér csokoládét, elkenjük a torta tetején, az olvasztott étcsokoládéval pedig megmintázzuk.
*


----------



## rekakiss12 (2014 Augusztus 20)

*Német almás pite*

*Hozzávalók:

A tésztához:
36 dkg finomliszt
1/2 csomag sütőpor
12 dkg 






cukor
1 csomag vaníliás 





cukor
21 dkg hideg vaj
1 tojás
A töltelékhez:
1,5 kg alma (lehetőleg savanykás)
2 evőkanál citromlé
1/2 teáskanál fahéj
9 dkg 





cukor
1 dl víz
Valamint:
2 evőkanál zsemlemorzsa
12,5 dkg por





cukor
3 evőkanál víz
Elkészítés:
Az omlós tésztához a hideg vajat a cukorral és a vaníliás cukorral elmorzsoljuk, majd hozzáadjuk a tojást és a sütőporral elkevert lisztet, gyors kézmozdulatokkal (vagy keverőgéppel) összedolgozzuk. A frissentartó fóliába csomagolt tésztát legalább fél órára hűtőbe tesszük.

Eközben az almát megmossuk, meghámozzuk, magházát eltávolítjuk, és kis kockára vágjuk. Egy nagy edényben 1 dl vízben a cukorral, a citromlével és a fahéjjal felfőzzük. 6-8 percig fedő alatt hagyjuk főni. Ha kész, hagyjuk valamelyest kihűlni.

A sütőt előmelegítjük (hőlégkeverés 150 fok, gázsütő 2-es fokozat). 
Egy 26 cm-es kapcsos tortaformát kivajazunk. 

A tészta kb. 2/3-át lisztezett felületen kinyújtjuk (kb. 34 cm-re), és belehelyezzük a formába kb. 4 cm magas peremet képezve. A tésztát egy villával több helyen megszurkáljuk. A sütő alsó részében kb. 12 perc alatt elősütjük.

Eközben a maradék tésztát kinyújtjuk lisztezett felületen 26 cm átmérőjűre, és ezt is villával több helyen megszurkáljuk. 

A formát kivesszük a sütőből. A sütemény alját képező tésztára szórunk kb. 2 evőkanálnyi zsemlemorzsát, majd eloszlatjuk rajta az almás masszát. Erre ráhelyezzük az előbb elkészített tésztakorongot. Ugyanolyan hőfokon kb. 45-55 perc alatt megsütjük (a tészta aranybarna színű legyen). Kivesszük a sütőből, és a formában hagyjuk kihűlni.

A porcukrot 3 evőkanál vízzel simára keverjük. Egyenletesen a süteményre kenjük. Száradni hagyjuk. Frissen felvert tejszínhab illik hozzá.

Megjegyzés:
Előfordult, hogy az almás töltelékbe raktunk darált mogyorót vagy mandulát, mandulastiftet, vagy vízbe/rumba áztatott mazsolát, megbolondítottuk egy kis kávélikőrrel vagy rummal - esetleg ezek kombinációjával. De ezek nélkül is nagyon finom.

Ha valaki nem szereti a porcukros mázat a tetején, el is hagyhatja, simán porcukorral megszórva is finom.


*


----------



## rekakiss12 (2014 Augusztus 20)

*Pudingos rakott keksz*

*Hozzávalók:

80 dkg háztartási keksz
3 csomag csokis pudingpor
1,5 liter tej
cukor (ízlés szerint)
Elkészítés:
A háztartási kekszet beletördeljük egy jénaiba. 

1 liter tejet feltesszük forrni, közben pedig 5 dl tejet egy kis keverőtálba öntünk, és hozzáadjuk a 3 csomag pudingport és a cukrot, alaposan elkeverjük. Amikor már forr a tej, hozzáadjuk a pudingot, és sűrűsödésig főzzük.

Ezek után a pudingot ráöntjük az összetört kekszre, fakanállal alaposan összekeverjük. Megvárjuk, amíg kihűl, és hűtőbe rakjuk. 

Néhány óra pihentetés után tálaljuk. Jó étvágyat hozzá! 


*


----------



## rekakiss12 (2014 Augusztus 20)

*Klasszikus sport szelet*
*Hozzávalók:

25 dkg








 sütőmargarin
25 dkg cukor
3 evőkanál kakaópor
2 dl tej
50 dkg darált keksz
rumaroma (ízlés szerint)
A csokimázhoz:
12 dkg cukor (6 evőkanál)
4 evőkanál kakaó
4 evőkanál víz
Elkészítés:
A margarint kockákra vágjuk, vastag aljú fazékba tesszük, és hozzáadjuk a többi hozzávalót is, felfőzzük, majd belekeverjük a darált kekszet és a rumaromát. Alaposan összedolgozzuk, és az így kapott masszát belenyomkodjuk egy sütőpapírral bélelt tepsibe vagy egy jénaiba.

A tetejére elkészítjük a csoki mázat: szintén egy vastag aljú edénybe beletesszük a cukrot, a kakaót és a vizet, elkezdjük főzni, addig kevergetjük a tűz felett, amíg be nem sűrűsödik. Ekkor egyenletesen a süteményre öntjük, és hagyjuk megdermedni. 

Szeletelve tálaljuk. Jó étvágyat hozzá ! 

Megjegyzés:
Ha nem szeretnél csokimázat csinálni a recept szerint, akkor tejesen megfelel egy tejcsokis tortabevonó és egy kis olaj.  
*


----------



## Jeroszlav (2014 Augusztus 26)

*Csokitorta lábasban

A csokihab és a torta mosogatóbarát verziója. Olvasszunk fel 25 dekagramm vajat három tábla étcsokival, közben verjünk habosra négy tojást tíz evőkanál cukorral. Amikor elolvadt a vaj és a csoki, öntsük össze a tojással, majd keverjünk bele 4 evőkanál lisztet. Előmelegített sütőben süssük tizenhat-tizennyolc percig, hőlégkeveréses fokozaton, lábasostul. Ha kész, üljük körbe és kanalazzuk ki a tartalmát. Finnyásabbak kiszedhetik a saját kistányérjukra, és kanyaríthatnak mellé egy gömb vaníliafagyit.*


----------



## Jeroszlav (2014 Augusztus 26)

*Csokitorta lábasban*

*A csokihab és a torta mosogatóbarát verziója. Olvasszunk fel 25 dekagramm vajat három tábla étcsokival, közben verjünk habosra négy tojást tíz evőkanál cukorral. Amikor elolvadt a vaj és a csoki, öntsük össze a tojással, majd keverjünk bele 4 evőkanál lisztet. Előmelegített sütőben süssük tizenhat-tizennyolc percig, hőlégkeveréses fokozaton, lábasostul. Ha kész, üljük körbe és kanalazzuk ki a tartalmát. Finnyásabbak kiszedhetik a saját kistányérjukra, és kanyaríthatnak mellé egy gömb vaníliafagyit.*


----------



## Jeroszlav (2014 Augusztus 26)

*Csokitorta lábasban

A csokihab és a torta mosogatóbarát verziója. Olvasszunk fel 25 dekagramm vajat három tábla étcsokival, közben verjünk habosra négy tojást tíz evőkanál cukorral. Amikor elolvadt a vaj és a csoki, öntsük össze a tojással, majd keverjünk bele 4 evőkanál lisztet. Előmelegített sütőben süssük tizenhat-tizennyolc percig, hőlégkeveréses fokozaton, lábasostul. Ha kész, üljük körbe és kanalazzuk ki a tartalmát. Finnyásabbak kiszedhetik a saját kistányérjukra, és kanyaríthatnak mellé egy gömb vaníliafagyit.*


----------



## Jeroszlav (2014 Augusztus 26)

*KürtőskalácsHozzávalók:

1 kg liszt
1 egész tojás
3 tojássárgája
5 kanál porcukor
10 dkg vaj
3 dkg élesztő
8 dl tej
A beszóráshoz és a kenéshez:
15 dkg cukor
15 dkg vaj
10 dkg apróra vágott dió
Elkészítés:
A kürtöskalácsot csak megfelelő eszközökkel lehet elkészíteni, és a finom kürtöskalács csakis parázs felett süthető. A kürtöskalács sütő egy 10-12 cm átmérőjű 30-35 cm hosszú fahenger, melynek közepén vékony vasrúd halad át, az egyik végén 10 cm hosszú támasztóvassal, a másik végén 50 cm hosszú forgatóvassal van ellátva. Olyan tűzhely (kemence) szükséges, amelynek felső lapja leszedhető, és a tűzhely 2 szélére 2 téglát állíthatunk, vagy pedig erre a célra készített vaslábakat. Nyáron az udvaron a flekkensütő parázstartója felett lehet megsütni.

A tészta alapanyagaiból nagyon finom, a fánkénál keményebb tésztát dagasztunk, ruhával letakarjuk, és 1 órát kelesztjük meleg helyen. A tűzhelyet ez idő közben előkészítjük. A sütőfát bevajazzuk, az apróra vágott diót kristálycukorral összekeverjük. 

A már megkelt tésztából egy kistányérnyi adagot kiveszünk, és lisztezett deszkán ujjnyi széles csíkokat sodrunk egy hosszban, és kevés hézagot hagyva a sütőfára tekerjük körös-körül, ujjunkkal lelapítjuk, hogy a tészta mindenütt összeérjen, és eltakarja a fát. 

A fahengert a két téglára vagy vastartóra helyezzük és állandó forgatás mellett az égő parázs felett lassan sütjük. Amikor kezd egyenletesen pirulni, olvasztott vajjal bekenjük, és szűrön keresztül a porcukrot rászórjuk minden oldalára, mely a sütéstől szép barnára karamellizálódik és szép fényes lesz. Ha dióval szórjuk, akkor a tésztát sütés előtt kenjük be tojásfehérjével, és így szórjuk rá a kristálycukorral összekevert diót. Ezt is lassan sütjük, közben kenegetjük vajjal, míg megsül. 

A kürtöskalács kb. 10-15 perc alatt sül meg, azután óvatosan leszedjük, és felállítva, fogyasztásig letakarjuk, egészben tesszük az asztalra.*


----------



## Jeroszlav (2014 Augusztus 26)

*Egyszerű túrótorta
Hozzávalók:
4 dl tej
10 dkg vaj
10-15 dkg folyékony édesítőszer
1 csomag (2 dkg) zselatinpor
50 dkg tehéntúró
2 tojás 
esetleg 1 evőkanál kakaópor
a tálaláshoz:
friss gyümölcsök
A tejet, a vajat, az édesítőszert és a zselatint addig melegítjük, míg az utóbbi föl nem oldódik. A tűzről levéve hűlni hagyjuk. A túrót a tojással összekeverjük, az előzőekhez adjuk, és az egész masszát finomra turmixoljuk. Hideg vízzel kiöblített formába öntjük, és hűtőszekrényben dermedni hagyjuk. Végül néhány pillanatra forró vízbe állítjuk, és a tortát tálra csúsztatjuk. Friss gyümölcsökkel díszítjük. Ha cifrázni akarjuk, egy kis részébe kakaót keverünk, ezt a forma aljára öntjük, ha megdermedt, a maradék pépet is ráöntjük.*


----------



## Jeroszlav (2014 Augusztus 26)

*ALMATORTA
Hozzávalók:
15 dkg margarin, 3 db tojás, 8 dkg fruktóz, 20 dkg liszt, 1 csomag sütőpor,
1 db citrom héja és leve, 2 dl tej, 60 dkg savanyú alma.
A tojásfehérjét a fruktózzal kemény habbá verjük. Egyenként belekeverjük a tojások sárgáját, a citrom levét, reszelt héját, a tejet és az olvasztott margarint, végül beleszitáljuk a sütőporos lisztet. Kikent, lisztezett tortaformába öntjük, belenyomkodjuk az összevagdalt almadarabkákat. Előmelegített sütőben, aranysárgára sütjük.*


----------



## Jeroszlav (2014 Augusztus 26)

_*Citromszelet*_
Hozzávalók: 30 dkg liszt, 1 egész tojás, 5 dkg zsír (vagy 6 dkg margarin), 1 csomag vaníliás cukor, 3 evőkanál kristálycukor, 0,5 dkg szalakálé.
Mindezt tejjel összegyúrni olyan keménnyé, mint a bejgli tésztát. Majd 3 részre osztjuk, kinyújtjuk késhegynyi vastagságúra. Világosra sütjük sütőlemezen (vagy a tepsi alján). Az utolsó lapot meghintjük porcukorral.
Krémje: 5 dl tejhez 4 evőkanál liszt, 4 evőkanál cukor. Simára keverni és sűrű péppé főzzük. 12 dkg porcukrot és 12 dkg vajat habosra keverünk, és a kihűlt péphez hozzákeverjük. 1 db citrom héjával és levével ízesítjük. Ehhez még + 0,5 liter tejjel 1 csomag vaníliás pudingot hozzáfőzünk.


----------



## Jeroszlav (2014 Augusztus 26)

_*Diós csiga:*_
Hozzávalók: 20 dkg liszt, 10 dkg vaj (vagy margarin), 1,5 dkg élesztő, kb. 1 dl tej.
Töltelék: 20 dkg porcukor, 2 tojásfehérje,. 10 dkg dió, citromhéj, mazsola.
A tejben felfuttatott élesztőt a liszttel és a vajjal jól összedolgozzuk, majd kb. 20 percig kelni hagyjuk.
Ezután pedig jó vékonyra kisodorjuk, rákenjük a tölteléket, felsodorjuk, és kb. 1,5 cm szélesre vágjuk. Margarinnal jól kikent tepsibe helyezzük, kicsit hézagosan.
200 fokon 20 percig sütjük.


----------



## Jeroszlav (2014 Augusztus 26)

_*Eperhasáb*_
Egy őzgerincformába fóliát teszünk. 50 dkg epret elhelyezünk benne, és 2 evőkanál porcukorral jól megszórjuk. Majd kb. 25 dkg ízlés szerint cukrozott eperturmixot 1,5 dl tejszínnel és 1 csomag (25 gramm) étkezési zselatinnal felmelegítünk. Amikor langyosra kihűlt, belekeverünk még 45 dkg cukrozott eperturmixot. Jól összekeverjük, és ráöntjük az őzgerincformában lévő eperre. 2-3 órára betesszük a hűtőbe, utána szeletelhető.


----------



## Jeroszlav (2014 Augusztus 26)

_*Francia krémes (másként)*_
Hozzávalók: 50 dkg finomliszt, 6 dkg kristálycukor, 15 dkg ráma, 1 egész tojás, 1 kávéskanál szódabikarbóna, 1,5 dl tej, 1 csipet só.
A hozzávalókat a 1,5 dl tejjel összegyúrni. 3 egyenlő részre osztani a tésztát, majd jó vékonyra kisodorni, kb. 30 x 35 cm-re.
Ezután a lapokat a lisztezett tepsi hátulján sütni előmelegített sütőben 200 fokon kb. 6-8 percig.
Krém: 25 dkg margarint 20 dkg cukorral kikeverni, + krémszaporítót langyosan hozzákeverni.
Krémszaporító: 5dl tejet 7 dkg liszttel és 7 dkg kristálycukorral sűrűre főzni, majd kihűteni.
Majd a krémszaporítóval bővített krémet 2 felé osztani. 1-be: 2 vaníliás cukrot keverni, a 2-ba: 2 evőkanál kakaóport keverni.
Összeállítás:
Alulra 1. lap, rá kakaós krém, rá 2. lap, majd vaníliás krém, arra pedig a 3.lap. Lenyomatni kb. 1-2 órát.
A tetejére csoki mázat kenni.
Csoki máz: 15 dkg ét csokoládét felolvasztani, és hozzákeverni 10 dkg margarint.


----------



## Jeroszlav (2014 Augusztus 26)

_*Gesztenye golyó*_
75 dkg gesztenyemassza 10 dkg darált keksz 10 dkg vaj 1 rum aroma, meggybefőtt, olvasztott csokoládé. A gesztenyemasszát villával összetöröm, hozzáadom a darált kekszet, a megpuhult vajat és a rum aromát. Mindezt összegyúrom, gömböket formálok, a közepükbe 1-1 meggyet teszek és belemártom az olvasztott csokoládéba.


----------



## Jeroszlav (2014 Augusztus 26)

_*Gyors pogácsa:
*_ Hozzávalók: 0,5 kg liszt, 2,5 dkg élesztő, 0,5 evőkanál só, 1 evőkanál kristálycukor, 0,5 dl olaj, 1 egész tojás.
A hozzávalókat 2,5 dl tejjel összedagasztani, kisodorni, a tetejét tojássárgájával + tejjel megkenni, sajtot ráreszelni, vagy szezámmaggal megszórni, kiszaggatni.
Sütni: Ha megkelt 200 fokon 20 percig előmelegített sütőben


----------



## Jeroszlav (2014 Augusztus 26)

*Kapros, túrós lepény
Hozzávalók*:
Tésztához: 50 dkg liszt, 2,8 dl tej, 6 dkg puha margarin, 6 dkg kristálycukor, fél teáskanál só, 2 dkg friss élesztő,1 csomag vaníliás cukor, 1 citrom reszelt héja, 1 tojás sárgája.
Töltelékhez: 1 kg túró, 20 dkg kristálycukor, 10 db. tojás sárgája, 1 csomag vaníliás pudingpor, 1 csokor kapor összeaprítva, 1 csomag vaníliás cukor. Végül a 10 db tojás habját is belekeverjük.
Tetejére: 1 db 2 dl-es tejföl, 1 db tojás keveréke.
Elkészítése: A tésztát dagasztás után fél órát kelesztem. Utána kisodrom tepsi méretűre.
A tepsi aljára sütőpapírt teszek, ráteszem a kisodort tésztát. Ráöntöm a tölteléket. Végül erre a tejföl és tojás keveréket.
170 fokon légkeveréssel 40 percig sütöm.


----------



## Jeroszlav (2014 Augusztus 26)

_*Kapucíner szelet:*_
6 tojás sárgáját 6 evőkanál porcukorral kikeverünk, majd hozzáadunk 1 dl étolajat, 6 evőkanál lisztet, fél csomag sütőport, 2 evőkanál kakaót, és a 6 tojás felvert habját. A tésztát sütőpapírral bélelt tepsiben megsütjük. *KRÉM*: 25 dkg margarint 25 dkg porcukorral kikeverünk. 5 dl tejben felfőzünk 2 csomag tejszín ízű (esetleg vanília ízű) pudingot. A tejszínes és a vajas krémet összekeverjük, majd kétfelé vesszük, az egyik felébe 1 evőkanál kakaóport, a másikba 1 evőkanál fekete kávét keverünk. A tészta tetejére, először a fehér, majd a barna krém kerül. A tetejére csoki mázat teszünk.
*Máz*: 10 dkg margarint felolvasztani, levéve 3 evőkanál kakaóval elkeverni + 1 kanál olajat bele!


----------



## Jeroszlav (2014 Augusztus 26)

_*Kelt rétes 
Hozzávalók a tésztához:*_
50 dkg liszt 2,5 dkg élesztő 10 dkg margarin 10 dkg cukor 1 csomag vaníliás cukor 1 egész tojás, 2 sárgája 2 dl tej
2 evőkanál kefir
1 csipet só
Töltelék: (2 rúdhoz)
0,5 kg túró,
4 db tojás
10 dkg cukor
1 csomag vaníliás cukor
reszelt citromhéj
1 nagy marék mazsola
_*Töltelék3.rúdhoz)*_
15 dkg darált mák
10 dkg cukor
reszelt citromhéj
1 jó nagy marék meggy 
1 tojás fehérje a kenéshez + 2-3 kanál tej
1 dl vaníliás tej a puhító kenéshez
A hozzávalókból kelt tésztát dagasztunk. 30 percig pihentettem a tésztát. Közben megcsináltam a tölteléket. Majd 3 részre vágtam. A tésztákat tepsi nagyságúra sodortam. Először meglocsoltam olvasztott margarinnal, és arra tettem rá a tölteléket. Felsodortam, és margarinnal alaposan kikent tepsibe helyeztem, egymás mellé a 3 rudat. Közé olvasztott margarint locsoltam. Majd bő 1 órát hagytam kelni. Ezután lekentem tojásfehérje + tej keverékével, és 200 fokra előmelegített sütőbe tettem. 20 perc után papírt tettem rá. Újabb 10 perc múlva lekentem a vaníliás tejjel. és 5 perc múlva ismét. Ezután még 5 percig hagytam sülni. Majd lekapcsoltam és a papírral a tetején a sütőben hagytam még kb. 5-10 percig


----------



## Jeroszlav (2014 Augusztus 26)

_*Kifli - margarinos, sajtos*_
50 dkg liszt
2,5 dkg élesztő
2,5 kávéskanál só
1 tojás
220 ml tej
150 g főtt, összetört krumpli 
margarin a kenéshezreszelt sajt a szóráshoz
Az hozzávalókat összegyúrni, és fél órát pihentetni. A kelt tésztát kétfele osztani, egyesével kerek lappá nyújtani, és 12 cikkre vágni, megkenni olvasztott margarinnal, és a szélesebb felétől felsodorni. Így 24 db kifli lesz.
A tepsin letakarva még 30 percet pihentetni, sütés előtt tojással kenjük meg és szórjuk meg reszelt sajttal. ( A sajt helyett, aki jobban szereti sós, köménymagos változatban is elkészíthet.)Előmelegített sütőben, 200 fokon 25 perc alatt pirosra sütjük.


----------



## Jeroszlav (2014 Augusztus 26)

_*Mézes karika*_
 Hozzávalók: 50 dkg liszt, 20 dkg cukor, 4 evőkanál méz, 2 egész tojás, 6 dkg zsír (vagy 0,5 dl olaj), 1 kávéskanál szódabikarbóna, 1 dl tej.
A hozzávalókat összegyúrni, majd fél cm-re kisodorni, pogácsaszaggatóval kiszaggatni, mandulával, vagy dióval díszítve forró sütőbe tolva készre sütni.
Sütés: Előmelegített sütőben 200 fokon kb. 10 percig.


----------



## Jeroszlav (2014 Augusztus 26)

_*Túrófánk*_:
250 g túró 10 dkg liszt 2 felvert tojás 2 evőkanál cukor 1/2 csomag vaníliás cukor 1 csapott evőkanál sütőpor csipet só 1/2 citromhéj
kicsi fahéj Összekevered a túrót a tojással, a cukorral, a lisztet a sütőporral és a sóval. Ezt az egészet összekutyulod. Reszelsz bele citromhéjat és meghinted fahéjjal. Forró olajba fél evőkanálnyi fánkokat szaggatsz. Megsütöd barnára mind a két oldalát. Mikor kivetted vaníliás porcukorban megforgatod. Lekvárral és magában egyaránt fincsi és laktatós étel.


----------



## Jeroszlav (2014 Augusztus 26)

_*Zserbó*_:
50 dkg liszt, 1 ráma margarin, 1 egész tojás, 2 tojás sárgája, 2 evőkanál kristálycukor, 2 dkg élesztőt a lisztbe elmorzsolni, 3 evőkanál tejföllel összegyúrni,. Majd 3 részre osztani. Ezután 1 órát kelni hagyni.
Ezt követően kisodorni a 3 cipót tepsi nagyságúra. A kirámázott tepsibe alulra 1 kisodort tésztát rakunk, rákenünk egy kis lekvárt arra a cukros darált diót, majd a következő kisodort tésztát rá, erre a lekvár és cukros dió, végül a 3. kisodort tésztát rárakjuk. Előmelegített sütőben kb. 25-30 percig sütjük.
Töltelék: 25 dkg dió, 25 dkg kristálycukor, és lekvár.
Tetejére csoki mázat öntünk: 8dkg rámát megmelegítünk, és hozzákeverünk 1 tábla csokoládét.


----------



## Jeroszlav (2014 Augusztus 26)

_*INTELLIGENS KRÉMES*_
1 l tej, 30 dkg porcukor, 15 dkg ráma, 8 tojás, 3-5 csomag vaníliás cukor, 9 evőkanál liszt (esetleg egy kicsit több). A cukrot a vajjal habosra verem, egyenként bele a tojás sárgája, a liszt kanalanként és apránként a tejet. (Jó kis palacsinta tészta félét kell kapnunk) Felverjük a tojás fehérjét és azt is, hozzáadjuk.
A tepsit kivajazzuk. Hideg sütőbe tesszük, a sütő t begyújtjuk, majd 15 percig erős lángon sütjük, ezután viszont 1 órát alacsonyabb fokozaton.


----------



## Jeroszlav (2014 Augusztus 26)

*LALA KIFLI/DONDENENE*
H: 70 dkg liszt, 2 tojás, 1 kefir, 1 dl étolaj, 2 ek cukor, csipet só, 1dl tejben 5 dkg élesztőt, 1 mkanál cukorral. Kelt tésztát dagasztunk.
Ha megkelt, 4 részre osztod a tálban. 1 részt kiemelsz, kézzel még elfelezed, kinyújtod pizza formára és méretre, mindkettőt. Egyik lapot megkened a most leírt krémmel: 20 dkg Rámát kikeverünk 1 ek sóval, jó habosra, lágyra. Nem tévedés az evőkanál! A megkent lapot befedem a másikkal, majd 16 cikkre szaggatom, kiflire feltekerem. Így jársz el a megmaradt 3/4 tésztával. Vagyis 4 dupla "pizzából" összesen 64 kiflid lesz. Tojással megkened. Sajttal, köménnyel, szezámmal ízesíted, díszíted.


----------



## Jeroszlav (2014 Augusztus 26)

_*Tökös-mákos-meggyes 'szórt' rétes*_:
Hozzávalók: 50-60 dkg reszelt tök, 22 dkg rétesliszt, 18 dkg porcukor, 1 csomag sütőpor;
Töltelék:3 dl tej, 2 tojás, 5 dkg margarin, 2 csomag vaníliás cukor, 15 dkg darált mák, 1 marék kimagozott meggy, 15 dkg porcukor.
A tepsi kikenéséhez: 5 dkg margarin.
Elkészítés:
A lisztet a porcukorral meg a sütőporral összekeverem. Egy 30 x 35 cm-es tepsit vastagon kikenem az 5 dkg margarinnal. Majd a cukros, sütőporos liszt felét egyenletesen beleszórom. Ezt követően a kicsit besózott és kinyomkodott reszelt tökkel beterítem és a darált cukros mákkal meghintem. Rászórom a meggyet. Végül a liszt másik felét egyenletesen rászórom. A tejet a tojásokkal, az olvasztott margarinnal meg a vaníliás cukorral összekeverem, és a tepsiben lévő tészta tetejére locsolom. Előmelegített sütőben 200 fokon 45 percig sütöm. Lekapcsolás után még 5 percig a sütőben hagyom.
Felszeletelve porcukorral meghintve tálalom.


----------



## Jeroszlav (2014 Augusztus 26)

_*Keksz tekercs*_
Hozzávalók: 60 dkg háztartási keksz, 20 dkg darált dió, 15 dkg kristálycukor, 3 dkg kakaó, 1 dl kávé, rum, annyi tej, hogy gyúrni lehessen.
Zsírpapíron kisodorni, a krémet rákenni, összetekerni, hideg helyre tenni.
Krémje: 20 dkg vaj (vagy margarin), 25 dkg porcukor, 1 csomag vaníliás cukor.


----------



## Annagora (2014 Szeptember 21)

*Vaníliás muffin vaníliás krémmel


*​*Hozzávalók

· 5 dkg vaj

· 1 tojás

· 10 dkg liszt

· 8 dkg cukor

· 1 tk vanília kivonat

· 1 csapott tk szódabikarbóna

· 1/2 dl tej

· só

· A krémhez

· 3 dkg vaj

· 1,5 ek tej

· 2,5 ek vanília kivonat

· 10 dkg porcukor

Elkészítés
Keverjük el egy tálban a cukrot a vajjal. Üssük bele a tojást, végül ízesítsük a vaníliával. Vegyítsük el a lisztet a szódabikarbónával és egy kevés sóval, majd keverjük a masszához. A tej utoljára kerüljön bele. Béleljük ki papírral, majd töltsük meg a tésztával a muffin sütőformákat. A sütik 170 fokon, 20-25 perc alatt készülnek el.

A krémhez robotgéppel keverjük ki a hozzávalókat, majd hűtőbe téve dermesszük meg. Mielőtt feldíszítenénk, hagyjuk kihűlni a muffinokat.
*


----------



## Annagora (2014 Szeptember 30)

*csokis süti*







Recept

két csésze cukor (40 dkg)
három csésze liszt (37.5 dkg)
két teáskanál sütőpor
fél teáskanál só
fél csésze keserű kakaópor (4.5 dkg)
két csésze víz (475 ml)
egy csésze olaj (235 ml)
két evőkanál gyenge ecet
egy teáskanál vaníliakivonat



A sütőt 175 fokra előmelegítem. Nagy tálban összekeverem a szárazanyagokat, azaz a cukrot, lisztet, kakaót, sütőport és a sót. Hozzáadom a vizet, az olajat, az ecetet és a vaníliát, majd kézzel, habverővel csomómentesre keverem. Tetszőleges formába öntöm – én 23 centis kapcsos tortaformát használtam, ezt teljesen kitöltötte – és tűpróbáig sütöm, ez kb. 40 perc.
Szobahőmérsékletre hűtve, házi eperlekvárral ettük, kávé mellé.


----------



## bandi1968 (2014 Október 1)

Jeroszlav írta:


> _*Keksz tekercs*_
> Hozzávalók: 60 dkg háztartási keksz, 20 dkg darált dió, 15 dkg kristálycukor, 3 dkg kakaó, 1 dl kávé, rum, annyi tej, hogy gyúrni lehessen.
> Zsírpapíron kisodorni, a krémet rákenni, összetekerni, hideg helyre tenni.
> Krémje: 20 dkg vaj (vagy margarin), 25 dkg porcukor, 1 csomag vaníliás cukor.


Nagyon jó! Köszi


----------



## bandi1968 (2014 Október 1)

Ozsvárt Melinda írta:


> Ide várok minden fórumozót,aki szeret sütni,esetleg van egy jó receptje és szívesen megosztaná másokkal is.


Nagyon jó ez a Topic


----------



## bandi1968 (2014 Október 1)

Esetleg valaki cukorbetegeknek is tudna receptet küldeni?


----------



## bandi1968 (2014 Október 1)

lana89 írta:


> Nagyon guszta süti receptek vannak itt, le is mentettem kettőt )


Köszi!


----------



## Jeroszlav (2014 Október 4)

bandi1968 írta:


> Esetleg valaki cukorbetegeknek is tudna receptet küldeni?


*Egyszerű túrótorta*

4 dl tej
10 dkg vaj
10-15 dkg folyékony édesítőszer
1 csomag (2 dkg) zselatinpor
50 dkg tehéntúró
2 tojás 
esetleg 1 evőkanál kakaópor
a tálaláshoz:
friss gyümölcsök
A tejet, a vajat, az édesítőszert és a zselatint addig melegítjük, míg az utóbbi föl nem oldódik. A tűzről levéve hűlni hagyjuk. A túrót a tojással összekeverjük, az előzőekhez adjuk, és az egész masszát finomra turmixoljuk. Hideg vízzel kiöblített formába öntjük, és hűtőszekrényben dermedni hagyjuk. Végül néhány pillanatra forró vízbe állítjuk, és a tortát tálra csúsztatjuk. Friss gyümölcsökkel díszítjük. Ha cifrázni akarjuk, egy kis részébe kakaót keverünk, ezt a forma aljára öntjük, ha megdermedt, a maradék pépet is ráöntjük.


----------



## Jeroszlav (2014 Október 4)

*Kefíres süti (update 2)*


Hozzávalók:
2 pohár kefir, 4 kefires pohár teljes kiőrlésű liszt, 2 kefires pohár édesítő 2 tojás, 1,5 sütőpor, 1 kefires pohár olíva olaj és a tetejére gyümölcs.
Elkészítés:
Én ma szilvát feleztem el és szórtam rá egy kevés fahéjat és az édesítőt. A tésztát egyszerűen össze kell keverni én habverővel tettem, a tészta folyós lest. Kiolajoztam a tepsit bele a tésztát rá a felezett szilvát l8oC-on kb. 35-4o perc.


----------



## arizonarobbins (2014 Október 10)

_Puncstorta_

Hozzávalók:

1 db kerek, sárga 6 tojásos piskótatorta
4 evőkanál rum1 dl tej
1 tojás
15 dkg porcukor
2 evőkanál kakaópor1 dl erős feketekávé
10 dkg vaj / margarin
5 dkg durvára vagdalt dió
6-7 dkg mazsola
5 dkg málnalekvár

Tetejére:

20 dkg porcukor
1 tojásfehérje
3 evőkanál málnaszörp2 dl tejszín

Elkészítés:

A torta tetejéről levágunk egy 2 cm – es lapot, belsejét evőkanállal kikaparjuk úgy, hogy a tortának maradjon 1.5-2 cm vastag pereme.

A tésztát meglocsoljuk a tejjel elkevert 2 evőkanál rummal, a kivájt törmeléket pedig elmorzsoljuk.

A tojást elkeverjük a porcukorral, a kakaóval, kávéval, és vízfürdőben állandó keveréssel besűrítjük.

Levesszük a tűzről, hozzáadjuk a vajat, a piskótamorzsát, a diót, 5 dkg mazsolát, és a maradék rumot.

A tölteléket a torta üregébe töltjük, ráhelyezzük a levágott lapot, megkenjük felforrósított lekvárral, és pár órára (vagy másnapig még jobb), hideg helyre tesszük.

Díszítéskor a mázhoz a porcukrot sűrű péppé keverjük a tojásfehérjével (nem habot készítünk!), és megfestjük szörppel.

A tortát rácsra helyezve bevonjuk a mázzal, és száraz, hűvös helyen hagyjuk megkötni.

Tálalás előtt a kemény habbá vert tejszínnel, csillagcsőrös mintázó-idommal kidíszítjük, a rózsákba egy-egy szép mazsolaszemet illesztünk.

Hideg vízbe mártogatott késsel szeleteljük.


----------



## arizonarobbins (2014 Október 10)

*Bögrés kókuszos kocka
*
Hozzávalók


2 db tojás
1 bögre tej
2 bögre rétesliszt
1/2 bögre olvasztott Rama
1 csg sütőpor
*A tetejére*
1/2 bögre porcukor
1/2 bögre kókuszreszelék


*A megsült forró tészta tetejére*
1 bögre tejszín (nem főzőtejszín)


*A tálaláshoz*
kevés porcukor
kókuszreszelék

*Elkészítés*

1.A tojásokat egészben felverjük, tovább keverjük az 1 bögre porcukorral és az olvasztott Ramával. Hozzáadjuk a tejet és a sütőporral elkevert réteslisztet.
2.Ramával kikent tepsibe simítjuk, megszórjuk fél bögre kókuszreszelékkel, majd a fél bögre porcukorral.
3.Előmelegített sütőben tűpróbáig sütjük. A megsült, forró sütire az egy bögre tejszínt rálocsoljuk. A tészta magába szívja, de nem áztatja el.
4.A kihűlt tésztát szeleteljük, megszórjuk vékonyan porcukorral, valamint kókuszreszelékkel.

*Tippek*

1 bögre=most 300 ml.
Magas lesz a süti, de ha alacsonyabbat akartok, akkor tegyétek nagyobb tepsibe.


----------



## arizonarobbins (2014 Október 10)

*Túrófánk*

3 egész tojást,
3 ek. cukorral (lehet több is),
1. cs. vaniliás cukorral kicsit keverni.

Hozzá keverni:
- 15 dk réteslisztet,
- 1/2 cs. sütőport,
- csipet sót,
- reszelt citromhéjat es
- 25 dk túrót.

Vizes kézzel nem túl nagy gombócokat formálunk,
és bő forró olajban mindkét felét megsütjük. (ha már sül vegyünk vissza a hőmérsékletből, mert
akkor a közepe nyers marad. Hamar barnul.)

Ebből az adagból kb. 12 db. fánk lesz.
Porcukorral vagy fahéjas cukorral szórjuk meg.

Az egész sütéssel együtt kb. negyed óra.


----------



## Kercsa74 (2014 Október 27)

Nagyon hálás vagyok a nagyszerűbbnél nagyszerűbb receptekért! Alig tudom eldönteni, melyiket próbáljuk ki először a gyerekekkel. Köszönöm szépen Mindenkinek!


----------



## Szacsi71 (2014 November 7)

*Omlós kinyomós keksz*

Hozzávalók:
35 dkg liszt
20 dkg margarin
10 dkg porcukor
1 tojás
2 csomag vaníliás cukor
1 kávéskanál sütőpor
1/2 citrom leve
Ha valaki kakaósan szereti tehet a tésztába. ( kb. 2 evőkanál kakaó)

Elkészítés:
A hozzávalókat összedolgozzuk és fél órát pihentetjük hűtőben. Utána zsírozott tepsibe nyomjuk őket . 180 fokon 5-6 percig sütjük. Vigyázni kell, mert hamar megég! Nagyon finom és omlós.


----------



## sikezs (2014 December 21)

Forditott almas:

Egy kozepes tepsit kibelelsz alufoliaval es 4-5 vekonyra vagott almat teritesz bele. 4 tojasos vizes piskotat keszitesz kakaoval (4 t.sargaja 4 ek viz jol kikeverni,8 ek ccukor, 6 ek liszt , 2 ek kakao 1/2 cs sutopor a tojassargajaval elkeverni, majd 4 kemenyre felvert fehrrjrvel osszeforgatni)

A piskotat az almara ontod, elomelegitett sutoben tuprobaig sutod. Ha kihult, a tepsibol kiboritod. 

Krem: 10-10 dkg vaj es porcukor osszekrverve. 1 cs vanilias pudingport 3 dl tejjel felgozol. Ha kihult, simara kevered a cukros vajjal. Az alma tetejere kened

A suti tetejere csokimaz.

Frissen nagyon finom, allottan meg nem tudom mert mindig elfogy pillanatok alatt


----------



## Machnitz Andrea (2014 December 22)

*RÖGTÖN PUHA MÉZESKALÁCS (MIKULÁSOK) *

Nagyon sok receptet kipróbáltam, de ez az amit meg is tartottam, két éve ezt sütöm isteni és tényleg puha! 
A díszítését az idén marcipánnal csináltam, hatalmas sikereket aratva. ( ránézésre bonyolult, pedig nem az, nagyon haladós! ) 

hozzávalók: 

1 kg liszt
30 dkg margarin
30 dkg cukor
25 dkg méz
3 db tojás
1 narancs lereszelt héja
2 mk őrölt gyömbér
2 mk őrölt fahéj
2 mk őrölt szegfűszeg 
1 evőkanál szódabikarbóna
1 csipetnyi só
átszűrt baracklekvár
díszítéshez :

· marcipán
· piros, fehér ételfesték
· csoki
· porcukor
· tojásfehérje, vagy pici víz 

A mézet felmelegítem a fűszerekkel, mikor elkezd forrni, félrehúzom a tűzről és beleteszem a margarint, langyosra hűtöm és beleteszem a narancs reszelt héját is. A tojásokat habosra keverem a cukorral, a lisztbe belekeverem a szódabikarbónát és a sót, majd végül a lisztes keverékhez adom a vajas és a mézes katyvaszokat, alaposan összegyúrom. viszonylag lágy tésztát kapunk, a legjobb ha 1 éjszakát pihentetjük, de, ha nincs idő, akkor 1 órára dobjuk be a mélyhűtőbe, hogy a tésztában a zsiradék visszakeményedjen ilyenkor célszerű 2-3 gombócban berakni, könnyebben hűl, mint egy nagyban. 3-4 mm vastagságúra nyújtom és kiszaggatom, zsírpapírra teszem, én nem tojással, hanem átszűrt baracklekvárral kentem meg vékonyan, majd 180fokos sütőben szigorúan 6 percig sütöm, a kevesebb nyers marad a több kiszárad!!!

Én szív alakúra szaggattam, majd a piros marcipánt kinyújtottam és 3cm széles csíkot vágtam és a szív forma sarkos részével sok háromszöget szaggattam, a fehérrel színezett vagy akár nyers színű marcipánból pedig kb. 7 mm csíkot vágtam és felvagdostam a szív átmérőjének megfelelő hosszúságokra. kevés csokit olvasztottam és egy hurkapálca segítségével két szemet cseppentettem rá, porcukorból és tojásfehérjéből mázat csináltam és habzsákkal bajuszkákat rajzoltam, majd a végén egy piros és egy fehér marcipán bogyót nyomtam a sapkabojtnak ill az orrnak. 

A díszítést tovább tartott leírni, mint megcsinálni , mindenkinek bátran ajánlom, egyszer próbálja ki, isteni finom és nagyon mutatós!!!! 


Boldog Karácsonyt kívánok


----------



## panori (2014 December 23)

Egy karácsonyi recept:

Csokoládés cookie

_Hozzávalók 12 darabhoz: 12 dkg lágy vaj, 8 dkg barna cukor (lehet sima is), 1 csipet só, fél kiskanál őrölt vanília, 1 tojás, 15 dkg BL112-es búzaliszt (sima liszt is jó), 1 kiskanál, sütőpor, 2 dkg sötét kakaópor, sötét csokoládé (70%-os kakaótartalmú, ízlés szerint), 6 dkg dió, 3 evőkanál tej (hogy kicsit lágyabb legyen)_

A sütőt 190 fokra (légkeveréses, 170 Celsius-fok, gázsütő 3-as fokozat) előmelegítjük, a tepsit sütőporral kibéleljük. A vajat a cukorral, a sóval és a vaníliával kézi mixer habverőjével habosra kikavarjuk. Beleütjük a tojást, és jól elkeverjük. A lisztet, a sütőport és a kakaót a vajas-tojásos keverékre szitáljuk. A csokit és a diót durvára vágjuk, a tésztához adjuk, és az egészet alaposan összekeverjük. Két kiskanállal 12 tésztahalmot teszünk a tepsibe, egymástól 4-5 cm-es távolságra. A kupacokat villával kissé lelapítjuk, majd 15 percig sütjük. Kivesszük a sütőből, és néhány percig a tepsiben hagyjuk hűlni és megkeményedni. Csak ezután tesszük süteményes rácsra, ahol tovább hűtjük.


----------



## Brigusz92 (2015 Január 23)

A legcsokisabb csokis keksz

Hozzávalók:
250 gramm étcsoki feldarabolva
4 evőkanál vaj
100 gramm liszt
fél teáskanál sütőpor
1 csipet só
2 tojás
170 gramm cukor
1 teáskanál vanília kivonat
300 gramm csokoládé pasztilla vagy ugyanennyi nagyon apróra vágott étcsoki


Elkészítése:

Az első és legfontosabb lépés, hogy olvasszuk meg a 250 gramm feldarabolt étcsokit a vajjal. Tegyük be a csokit a vajjal pár másodpercre a mikróba vagy vízgőz fölé. A lényeg, hogy ne olvasszuk túl sokáig. Nem kell sima, nagyon folyós masszát kapnunk, a lényeg, hogy össze tudjuk majd dolgozni a többi hozzávalóval. Ha mégis túlmelegítetted volna, inkább várj pár percet, hadd hűljön kicsit meg.

Egy tálban keverjük össze a lisztet a sütőporral és a sóval. A tojásokat verjük fel jó habosra a cukorral, míg szépen kifehéredik és jó levegős lesz az állaga. Ezután keverjük a tojásokhoz a vanília kivonatot és felolvasztott csokinkat. Végül adjuk a csokis keverékhez a sütőporos lisztet, és a 300 gramm csokoládé pasztillát vagy apróra vágott csokit. Fontos, hogy a tészta állaga ne legyen túl folyós, mert akkor a tepsiben szét fog folyni.

Ha kell, várj egy kicsit, hogy a csoki és a vaj kicsit megdermedjen. Tegyél sütőpapírt egy tepsibe. 1-2 csepp olajat kenj szét a sütőpapíron, hogy véletlenül se ragadjanak le a kekszeid. Egy evőkanál segítségével rakj kicsi halmokat a tésztából a sütőpapírra 2-3 cm-re egymástól. 180 fokos sütőben süsd 12-15 percig. Fontos, hogy ne süsd túl a kekszeket, mert könnyen kiszáradhatnak.

Ha a felszíne ropogós, de az ujjaddal megnyomva a belsejük lágy, akkor pont jó. Sütés után hagyd kihűlni a kekszeket.


----------



## Brigusz92 (2015 Január 23)

Dobostorta muffin

Hozzávalók
Tésztához 

15 dkg Rama Vajas Íz
10 dkg cukor
1 csomag vanillincukor
2 db tojás
15 dkg liszt
1 csomag sütőpor
1 reszelt kezeletlen citrom héja, vagy egy 1/2 mokkáskanál Dr. Oetker Finesse reszelt citromhéj
csipet só
2 dl tej
Csokoládékrém 

30 dkg puha Rama Vajas Íz
10 dkg holland kakaópor
12 dkg porcukor
1 dl méz
Csipet só
1 teáskanál vanília kivonat
10 dkg étcsokoládé gőz felett felolvasztva
1,5 dl tejszín
Cukorszilánkok 

10 dkg kristálycukor
Elkészítés

1.Melegítsük elő a sütőt 180 °C-ra.
2.Egy nagy tálban keverjük habosra a puha Rama Vajas Ízt a cukorral és a vanillincukorral, majd adjuk hozzá egyenként a tojásokat. Keverjük simára, majd adjuk hozzá a sütőport, a citromhéjat, a sót és a lisztet. Folyamatos keverés mellett adjuk hozzá a tejet, és keverjük addig, ameddig homogén tésztát kapunk. A kész tésztát töltsük muffin sütőformába illesztett muffin papírba vagy szilikonformába, és süssük aranyszínűre 15-20 perc alatt. Ügyeljünk rá, hogy a tészta fel fog jönni, így ne rakjuk tele a muffin formákat tésztával. Mielőtt kivesszük, ellenőrizzük a tésztát tűpróbával.
3.Készítsük el a krémet a tetejére. Egy nagy tálban, kézi mixerrel dolgozzuk el a Rama Vajas Ízt a porcukorral, a kakaóporral és a csipet sóval. Adjuk hozzá a vaníliát és a mézet, majd a felolvasztott, lehűtött étcsokoládét. Végül keverjük hozzá a tejszínt, tegyük hűtőbe, amíg lehűl. Ez idő alatt, készítsük el a tetejére a cukorszilánkokat!
4.A cukrot egy kevés vízzel egy lábosban olvasszuk fel, karamellizáljuk, majd öntsük tepsiben kiterített sütőpapírra. Egy kés segítségével húzzuk el vékonyra, majd hagyjuk kihűlni. Ha kihűlt, törjük apró darabokra. Töltsük a lehűlt krémet nyomózsákba, majd nyomjuk a kihűlt muffinok tetejére. Díszítsük a cukorszilánkokkal, tároljuk hűtőszekrényben!


----------



## Brigusz92 (2015 Január 23)

Nutellás kifli

Hozzávalók:
50 dkg liszt
20 dkg vaj
5 dkg porcukor
1 csomag vaníliás cukor
2,5 dkg élesztő
2-3 ek tejföl
1 dl tej
2 tojás sárgája
csipet só
nutella
1 tojás a kenéshez


Elkészítése:

Megfuttatjuk az élesztőt a cukros, langyos tejben, majd a többi hozzávalóval bedagasztjuk (a nutella és kenéshez szükséges tojás nélkül). Meleg helyre tesszük és a duplájára kelesztjük.

4 egyforma cipóra osztjuk. Az egyik cipót 30 cm-es átmérőjű, kör alakúra nyújtjuk, majd megkenjük nutellával. Ezt félretesszük.

Egy másik cipót szintén hasonló módon kinyújtunk. Ezt ráhelyezzük a nutellával megkent tésztára és tetszőleges nagyságú cikkekre vágjuk. Én 12 részre osztottam egy pizzavágóval. A szeletek vastagabb végére teszünk egy kiskanál nutellát, majd innen kezdve feltekerjük.

A másik 2 cipóval hasonló módon járunk el. Felvert tojással megkenjük és 180 fokra előmelegített sütőben 15 percig sütjük.


----------



## Brigusz92 (2015 Január 23)

Kókuszos banános süti

Hozzávalók:

A tészta hozzávalói:
3 egész tojás
12 dkg cukor
20 dkg liszt
1 csomag sütőpor
3 szeletelt banán
1 dl étolaj
5 evőkanál kanál tejföl
1 bio citrom reszelt héja és leve

A krém hozzávalói:
2 csomag csokis puding
6 dl tej
3 kanál cukor
4-5 kanál kókuszreszelék

Elkészítése:
A tojásokat a cukorral, a citrom
reszelt héjával, a levével és az olajjal
habosra kikeverem, majd hozzáadom
a tejfölt és a sütőporos lisztet. A
masszát egy 24×22-es sütőpapíros
tepsibe teszem.
A három banánt karikára szeletelem,
majd kirakom vele a massza tetejét
és meglocsolom egy kicsit citrommal.
170 fokon 25-30 percig sütöm.
A pudingot a szokásos eljárással
elkészítem, majd amikor elkészült
belekeverem a kókuszreszeléket is. A
kihűlt tésztára simítom, majd az
egészet megszórom kókusszal.


----------



## Brigusz92 (2015 Január 23)

Tejfölös meggyes süti

Hozzávalók:
1 csomag vajas keksz (téglalap alakú)
4*150 g tejföl
4 cs vaníliás cukor
6 ek porcukor
1 cs fagyasztott megy
2 cs torta zselatin
3 dl megy szörp
1 db érett babán

Elkészítése: 
A tejfölt kikeverem egy tálban a
cukorral, vaníliás cukorral.
Egy magas falú tepsi/jénai alját kirakom a keksszel, ráhalmozok kb 1 ujjnyi vastagságú tejfölös krémet.
A banánt felkarikázom, majd a tejfölre rakosgatom. Egy újabb sor keksz, erre megint tejföl, ide már nem rakok banánt, majd jöhet a következő sor keksz, a végén nagyon vékony réteg tejföllel fejezem be. Elkészítem a zselatint az előírás szerint a meggy levével vagy szörppel. Ha kell akkor vízzel kipótolhatjuk. A kimagozott meggyet félbe vágom, ezzel befedem a süteményt, ráöntöm a langyos zselatin, egy éjszakára hűtőbe teszem.


----------



## Brigusz92 (2015 Január 23)

Sajttal és baconnel töltött kifli

hozzávalók:
50 dkg finom liszt
15 dkg Rama margarin
3 dl tej
2 ek.étolaj
2 ek.tejföl
3 dkg élesztő
1 tk.cukor
1 tk.só
2 db tojás sárgája
1 cs.szeletelt bacon
20 dkg reszelt trappista sajt

A tetejére:
1 db egész tojás
szezámmag
lenmag

Előkészítés:
Az élesztőt langyos,cukros tejben
felfuttatjuk és a liszttel,olvasztott
Rama margarinnal,olajjal,sóval és a
tojások sárgájával begyúrjuk a
tésztát majd egy órát meleg helyen
kelesztjük. A sajtot lereszeljük.

Elkészítés:
A tésztát három egyforma cipóra
osztottam. A cipókat vékonyra,kerek
formára nyújtjuk. A kinyújtott tésztát
nyolc cikkbe vágjuk. A cikkek
szélesebbik oldalától ráfektetjük a
bacont /két fél szeletet tettem rá/ és
ráteszünk a reszelt trappista sajtból.
A szélesebbik végétől feltekerjük kifli
formára. A kifliket sütőpapírral bélelt
tepsibe tesszük,lekenjük felvert egész
tojással, megszórjuk szezám és
lenmaggal . Előmelegített sütőben
közepes lángon kb.30 perc alatt
megsütjük.


----------



## Brigusz92 (2015 Január 23)

Sajtos rúd

hozzávalók:
50 dkg liszt
25 dkg zsír
1 tojás
2,5 dkg élesztő
1 kis pohár tejföl
fél dl tej
pici cukor
10 dkg reszelt sajt
1 ek só

Tetejére:
1 tojás
10 dkg reszelt sajt

Elkészítése:
A lisztet a sóval, sajttal, tojással és a
tejföllel elkeverjük. A cukros tejben
az élesztőt felfuttatjuk, majd a
tésztához öntjük, jól összedolgozzuk.
Lisztezett deszkára öntjük és kb 1 cm
vastagra nyújtjuk. Tojással
megkenjük és reszelt sajttal
megszórjuk. Derelyevágóval rudakat
vágunk és sütőpapírral bélelt tepsibe
tesszük. Kb 180 fokos, előmelegített
sütőben szép pirosra sütjük.


----------



## Brigusz92 (2015 Január 23)

Rafaello

hozzávalók / 4 adag

A tésztához
16 dkg sovány tejpor
60 ml víz
10 dkg vaj (olvasztott)
8 dkg porcukor
8.5 dkg kókuszreszelék
250 g mandula (kb. 50 darab,
blansírozott)

A hempergetéshez
5 dkg kókuszreszelék

A vizet és a cukrot lábasba tesszük,
felforraljuk.
2. Egy tálban elvegyítjük a tejport a
kókuszreszelékkel.
3. Mikor felforrt a szirup, lehúzzuk a
tűzről a lábast, és állandóan
kevergetve hozzáadjuk
kókuszreszelékes tejport, és
beleöntjük az olvasztott vajat is.
Sima masszát kell kapnunk. Hűlni
hagyjuk.
4. Majd golyókat formázunk, s
mindegyik közepébe egy egész
mandulaszemet dugunk.
5. Utolsó lépésben meghempergetjük a
golyókat kókuszreszelékben.


----------



## Brigusz92 (2015 Január 23)

Focitorta

Hozzávalók

Tésztához 
7 evőkanál cukor
1 evőkanál kakaó
7 evőkanál liszt
7 db tojás
1 cs. sütőpor

Krémhez 
6 dl tej
2 cs. csokis pudingpor
15 dkg porcukor
15 dkg Rama

Díszítéshez 
3 dl tejszín
10 dkg csokoládé 

Forma kikenéséhez 
Rama

Elkészítés
1.A piskótához a lehűtött tojásokat szétválasztjuk.

2.A fehérjét robotgéppel keményre verjük.

3.A sárgájához hozzáadunk a 7 evőkanál kristálycukrot.

4.Robotgéppel addig verjük, amíg a kristályszemcsék alig látszanak.

5.Hozzáadunk 1 evőkanál kakaóport, 1 csomag sütőport és ezzel is alaposan elkeverjük.

6.Hét evőkanál lisztet is hozzáadunk, gondosan elkeverjük. Ezután óvatosan, fakanál segítségével a tojáshabba forgatjuk.

7.Ramával kikent, lisztezett, kapcsos tortaformába töltjük és előmelegített sütőben lassan, tűpróbáig sütjük.

8. A krémhez a tejben megfőzzük a pudingport, majd elkeverjük a kikevert porcukros Ramával és kihűtjük. A tortát háromfelé vágjuk. Az alsó lapot megkenjük krémmel, rátesszük a másik lapot, ezt is megkenjük krémmel, majd rátesszük a harmadik lapot. A tejszínt keményre verjük, majd bevonjuk vele az egész tortát és hűtőbe tesszük. A csokit felolvasztjuk, sütőpapírra nem túl vékonyra simítjuk és hagyjuk megdermedni. Ollóval hatszögeket vágunk, utánozva a focilabda mintázatát és kirakjuk vele a torta tetejét és oldalát.


----------



## Brigusz92 (2015 Január 23)

Epres-túrós

Hozzávalók

Tésztához 
35 dkg liszt
2 evőkanál kakaó
1 csomag sütőpor
1 ek szódabikarbóna 
1 tojás
20 dkg kristály cukor
2 zacskó vaníliás cukor
1/2 dl olaj
450 g kefír 

Krémhez 
25 dkg túró
1 tojás
2 ek cukor
6 dkg Rama
eper

Elkészítés

A tésztához a tojást habosra keverjük a cukrokkal. Hozzáadjuk az olajat, a kefírt, kakaót, sütőport, szódabikarbónát, és végül a lisztet. Egy másik edényben a krém hozzávalóit keverjük habosra. A muffin formát kikenjük Ramával és az aljába epret teszünk. 3/4-ig megtöltjük tésztával és a tetejére kis túrós halmokat teszünk. Előmelegített sütőben 20 perc alatt megsütjük, de akár tortaformában is készíthetjük. Ekkor a forma alját kirakjuk eperrel, ráöntjük a tésztát, majd a túrót. Egy kanállal elkezdjük elsimítani a túrót a csokis rétegen, így kapjuk a csíkos mintázatot.


----------



## Brigusz92 (2015 Január 23)

Babilon

Hozzávalók

Az összeállításhoz 

30 db kerek keksz (kb)
30 szem magozott meggy (kb)
5 dkg kókuszreszelék (kb.)

Külső krém 

30 dkg darált keksz
20 dkg porcukor
4 evőkanál baracklekvár
4 evőkanál rum
4 evőkanál kakaópor

Belső krém 

15 dkg Rama
15 dkg porcukor
1 cs. vaníliás cukor
1 citrom leve

Elkészítés

1.Összegyúrjuk az első krémet, amiből kanál segítségével kibéleljük a szétnyitható kúpos formát. Kenünk bele a simára kevert belső krémből, majd belenyomunk 1 szem meggyet.
2.Ráültetjük a kekszre és óvatosan szétnyitjuk a formát. Így készítjük el a többit is, amíg tart az alapanyag. Hűtve tároljuk dobozba, de lazán befedve.
3.Ha nincs kúpos formánk, akkor egyszerűbben is dolgozhatunk: a kekszet megkenjük a belső krémmel, a külső krémből kézzel formázzunk kúpot, amibe 1 szem meggyet nyomunk. Ezt illesztjük a krémes kekszre.


----------



## Priscilla76 (2015 Február 7)

*Nehéz sós teasütemény recept*

*A tésztához*


200 g vaj
100 ml tejszín (30-32%-os)
375 g búzaliszt (BL55)
2 db tojássárgája
8 g só
*A díszítéshez*


tojás (közepes, "M"-es méretű)
olajos magok vegyesen
Ez a recept egyszerűen mennyei! A kedvenc sós teasütemény receptem, a siker garantált! Nagyon dekoratív, ízében, színében változatos és rendkívül kellemes. Semmiképpen se hagyja ki!

Előkészítünk egy lepapírozott sütőlemezt, és előmelegítjük a sütőt 200 C-ra.

Az összes összetevőt egy tálba tesszük, és egyneműre gyúrjuk a tésztát. Ne tévesszen meg minket, ha a tészta nagyon kemény. Ilyennek kell lennie. Akár kivehetjük az asztalra is a tésztát, úgy még könnyebb eldolgozni. Figyelem! Lényeges, hogy a tésztát ne gyúrjuk túl. Amint összeállt, egynemű lett a tészta, hagyjuk abba a gyúrást, akkor is ha foszlós.

Az így kapott tésztát vékony liszten nyújtsuk ki kb 15 mm vastagra, majd tegyük tányérra, vagy tálcára, és tegyük fél órára a fagyasztóba.

Ha a tészta kifagyott, várjuk meg, míg annyira felenged, hogy deformálás nélkül fel tudjuk vágni egy éles késsel. Ha eléggé felengedett, felvágjuk a késsel, vagy egy kis kiszúróval is kiszúrhatjuk apró, kb 1,5-2 cm átmérőjű alakokra.

A felszeletelt aprósüteményeket megkenjük vékonyan tojással, majd megszórjuk a díszítőanyagokkal.

A sajtot, diót legcélszerűbb konyhai aprítógéppel dara finomságúra aprítani, és úgy szórni a süteményre.Még fagyosan tesszük be a sós sütit a 200 C-os sütőbe. Aranybarnára sütjük kb 20 perc alatt, majd 1 órát hagyjuk állni.


----------



## rekanna (2015 Február 24)

*Marcipán*

*Hozzávalók:

20 dkg mandulabél
20 dkg porcukor
fél dl víz a sziruphoz

Elkészítés:

A mandulát forró vízbe tesszük, majd az újraforrástól számított 2-3 perc múlva leszűrjük, s a fellazult, barna héjából könnyedén kicsúsztatjuk.
A tiszta mandulákat egy napig szétterítve szárítjuk, majd diódarálóval ledaráljuk.
Felét 10 dkg szitált porcukorral összedolgozzuk.
10 dkg cukrot a fél dl vízzel sziruposra főzzük, és kissé lehűtve, elegyítjük a cukros mandulával. 
A maradék mandulát a massza igényének megfelelően adjuk hozzá fokozatosan, és simára gyúrjuk. 
A marcipánt különféle aromákkal lehet ízesíteni. A legcélszerűbb, ha az édes mandulába kis mennyiségű keserű mandulát (lehetőleg nem aromát) keverünk. A keserű mandula adja a marcipán sajátos izét, de csak akkor, ha nincs túlzott mértékben adagolva. Ekkor ugyanis már kellemetlen, maró ízt ad. A keserű mandula íze akkor kellemes, ha éppen csak érzékelhető.
Fóliába csomagolva sokáig eláll, hűtőben tartva.
Bevonó marcipánhoz 2-szer, vagy 3-szor több porcukrot használunk fel.*


----------



## rekanna (2015 Február 24)

*Fenyő és mikulás sapka sütemény receptje:*

*Hozzávalók:*
3 tojás
1 csipet só
75 gramm porcukor
25 gramm liszt
100 gramm darált mandula
25 gramm sütőpor

A sütőt 180 fokra melegítsd elő. Sütőpapírból vágj kábé 18 cm tmérőjű köröket,majd egy helyen sugár irányban vádg be, hajtsd kúpformára és tűzőgéppel tűzd össze. Az elkészült papírtölcséreket állítsd bögrébe.

A tojásokat válaszd szét, a fehérjét a csipet sóval verd kemény habbá, majd keverd hozzá óvatosan a cukrot. Ezek után jöhet hozzá a sárgája is, majd finom kavargatás mellett a mandula, liszt és a
sütőpor.

A tésztát adagold a tölcsérekbe, nagyon vigyázva arra,hogy a csücske egyben maradjon, ne deformálódjon el. Majd a sütőbe tesszük 20-25 percre. Amikor megsült a talpára állítva hagyjuk kihűlni,így garantáltan megáll a lábán.

Mindkét esetben egyszerű cukormázzal kend át először a kihült kúpokat, majd forgasd piros dekor-cukorba, illetve apróra darabolt pisztáciába. A mikulás sapka bojtját gyúrd meg marcipánból , kend át cukormázzal, és forgasd kókuszreszelékbe. Az alsó szőrme részt dekor cukortollal díszítsd, majd ezt is forgasd a kókuszreszelékbe.


----------



## rekanna (2015 Február 24)

*Bécsi császármorzsa á lá Ferenc József*

Hozzávalók:

- 12 dkg liszt
- 5 tojás
- 12 dkg cukor
- 5 dkg mazsola
- 5 dkg mandula
- 2,5 dl tejszín
- 2,5 dl tej
- 4 dkg vaj a tésztába
- só
- 2-2 dkg vaj a serpenyőbe

A tojások sárgáját 8 dkg cukorral kikeverjük, mazsolával és a durvára tört mandulával ízesítjük, majd a tejszínnel és a lissztel és a sóval jól elkeverjük. Végül a meradék cukorral felvert tojások fehérjét hozzáadjuk.

2 serpenyőben felolvasztunk 2-2 dkg vajat, elfelezve beleöntjük a masszát és ha az alja megpirult, folyamatosan kevergetve megsütjük.

Elkészítési idő: kb. 50 perc


----------



## rekanna (2015 Február 24)

*Creme Brulee*

*Hozzávalók 4 személyre:*
5 dl tejszín;
2 dl tej;
12 dkg kristálycukor;
1 rúd vanília;
5 db tojás;
1 db narancs;
kristálycukor a tetejére

A tejszínt és a tejet a cukor felével és a vaníliarúd belsejével felforraljuk. A cukor másik felét simára keverjük a tojások sárgájával. Ezt a krémet ízesítjük reszelt narancshéjjal, illetve ízlés szerint narancshússal.
A masszát felöntjük a forró tejszínes tejjel. A szufléformákat tepsibe helyezzük, és beletöltjük a krémet. A tepsibe, a formák mellé annyi vizet töltünk, hogy a formák feléig érjen. Előmelegített, 120°C fokos sütőben kb. másfél órán keresztül sütjük.
Ezután hagyjuk hűlni, majd megszórjuk cukorral, visszatesszük a sütőbe, és legnagyobb fokozaton (grillezés!!!) hagyjuk, hogy a cukor karamellizálódjon a tetején, majd tálaljuk.


----------



## Quantum Kenguru (2015 Február 24)

Kedves Rekanna!
De finom sütiket "hoztál" nekünk!
Hétvégére kitalálom melyiket készítsem el .
Köszönöm!


----------



## rekanna (2015 Február 24)

Gőzgombóc

· 500 g liszt
· 3 dl tej
· 2,5 dkg élesztő
· 1 tk kristálycukor
· csipet só
· 1/2 citrom reszelt héja
· 1 tojás
· 10 dkg olvasztott vaj (a gombócok kenéséhez)
· kb. 25 dkg sűrű szilvalekvár
· 10 dkg őrölt mák
· 5 dkg porcukor

Az élesztőt a langyos tejben a cukorral felfuttatjuk.

A lisztet egy tálba szitáljuk, hozzáadjuk a sót, a tojást, a citromhéjat és a felfutott élesztőt. Közepesen lágy tésztává dagasztjuk. Tiszta konyharuhával letakarjuk és *langyos helyen 45 percig kelesztjük*.

A megkelt tésztát két részre osztjuk, mindegyiket 3-4 cm átmérőjű hurkává sodorjuk. A hurkákat 8-8 egyenlő részre vágjuk.

A kis tésztadarabok közepébe 1-1 teáskanálnyi szilvalekvárt teszünk és gombóccá formáljuk, ügyelve, hogy jól összgömbölygessük, nehogy gőzölés közben kifolyjon a lekvár. A kész kis gombócokat megkenjük olvasztott vajjal.

Egy szűrőbetétbe vagy párolótálba rakosgatjuk a gombócokat, egyszerre annyit, amennyi kényelmesen elfér benne.

Ráültetjük egy megfelelő méretű lábas tetejére. A lábasban vizet forralunk (nem kell sokat, a párolóbetét alja pedig még véletlenül se érjen bele a vízbe!), majd ha felforrt mérsékeljük a tüzet, annyira, épphogy gyöngyözzön a víz. Lefedve, hogy a gőz ne szökjön ki az edényből, 10-15 perc alatt készre gőzöljük a gombócokat. Elkészültüket tű beleszúrásával ellenőrizhetjük.

A kész gombócokat kevés olvasztott vajjal vagy vaníliasodóval meglocsoljuk és porcukros mákot hintünk a tetejére.


----------



## rekanna (2015 Február 24)

A legjobb a császármorzsa, a sütése kicsit macera, de mindenki eddig imádta... vagy a gőzgombóc, de a creme brulee is jó


----------



## kippe (2015 Április 7)

Ezt biztosan én is kipróbálom!


----------



## anita1228 (2015 Április 15)

forrás: nosalty.hu

Próbálta már valaki? Isteni....

*Házi vajas kiskifli*


- 60 dkg finomliszt

- 4 dl tej

- 3 dkg élesztő

- 5 dkg vaj (olvasztott)

- 1 csapott ek. cukor

- 1 csapott ek. só

- 1 tojás a kenéshez


1-2 dl langyos, cukros tejben felfuttatjuk az élesztőt.

Egy nagy tálba beleszitáljuk a lisztet, majd hozzákeverjük a sót és a cukrot. A lisztbe beledolgozzuk a felfuttatott élesztőt, és a többi tejet, majd kézzel simára gyúrjuk. Hozzáöntjük az olvasztott vajat, és újra simára dolgozzuk (5 perc). Ha túl lágy, pici lisztet adhatunk még hozzá, hogy könnyebben lehessen kidolgozni.

6 egyenlő részre osztjuk, cipókká formáljuk. Lisztezett deszkán 20-25 cm átmérőjű körlapokká nyújtjuk. Minden lapot 8 cikkre vágunk. A cikkeket a szélesebbik végüknél kezdve feltekerjük, és kifli formára hajlítjuk. Egymáshoz nem túl közel, sütőpapírral bélelt sütőlemezre tesszük, tetejüket felvert tojással megkenjük.

10-15 percig kelni hagyjuk, majd ugyanennyi idő alatt megsütjük.


----------



## aviik (2016 Március 6)

*Egyszerű, gluténmentes pudingos keksz: *
*
Hozzávalók:*

35 dkg gluténmentes süteményliszt
25 dkg vaj
10 dkg porcukor
2 vaníliás cukor
2 csomag különböző ízű és színű gluténmentes pudingpor 

A hozzávalókat a pudingpor kivételével összekeverjük, majd két külön tálba tesszük. Az egyikhez az egyik, a másikhoz a másik pudingport keverjük hozzá, jó alaposan. Apró- kb. diónyi - golyókat formázunk belőle, amiket a tenyerünkön korongokká lapítunk (háztartási keksz vastagságúra). 
180 fokon bő negyedóráig - még éppen ne kezdjenek el barnulni - süssük. Ha mintás kekszet szeretnénk, akkor a két különböző színt keverhetjük pl. márványosra.


----------



## nicebut (2016 Április 18)

rekanna írta:


> A legjobb a császármorzsa, a sütése kicsit macera, de mindenki eddig imádta... vagy a gőzgombóc, de a creme brulee is jó


A gőzgombócot én is szeretném kipróbálni, még soha nem ettem, de szerintem ízlene


----------



## nagy mariska (2016 Április 21)

Ozsvárt Melinda írta:


> Nyomtatás
> 
> 
> elkészítés:*120 perc*
> ...


köszi ezt a receptet


----------



## Franz Alexander (2016 Május 1)

Van pár darab almám, tudtok valami kis egyszerű süteményt ami gyorsan elkészíthető belőle? Persze vannak még hozzávalók csak gyümölcs nincs más


----------



## szecsőd (2016 Május 20)

Diós torta mascarponés krémmel


8 tojás
csipet só
30 dkg cukor
1 dl víz
15 dkg dió
15 dkg liszt
fél csomag sütőpor
A krémhez:
50 dkg mascarpone
2-3 dl tejszín
1 csomag habfixáló
20 dkg porcukor (ízlés szerint tegyen bele mindenki)
vaníliás cukor
20 dkg dió (lehet többel és kevesebbel is, előtte megpirítottam, és csak utána daráltam le)
rum vagy rumaroma


A piskótához a sütőt bemelegítjük. A tojásokat szétválasztjuk. A tojásfehérjét csipet sóval kemény habbá felverjük.
A tojássárgáját a cukorral 4-5 perc alatt fehéredésig verjük, belekeverjük a vizet. A diót egy kicsit megpirítjuk, így intenzívebb lesz az íze. Megőröljük. A diót, a lisztet, a sütőport elvegyítjük. Majd a három alkotóelemet óvatosan, lyukas fakanállal összekeverjük.

Sütőpapírral vagy vajjal, liszttel kibélelt tortaformába öntjük, és előmelegített sütőben kb. 50 percig sütjük. Félidőben csökkentjük a hőfokot.

A krémhez először a tejszínt felverjük pici cukorral és a fixálóval, beleforgatjuk a mascarponét, a cukrot, a diót és a rumot. Felhabosítjuk, és mehet is a kihűlt piskótába.


----------



## szecsőd (2016 Május 20)

Franz Alexander írta:


> Van pár darab almám, tudtok valami kis egyszerű süteményt ami gyorsan elkészíthető belőle? Persze vannak még hozzávalók csak gyümölcs nincs más


Fordított gyümölcsös torta


50 g vaj

250 g barnacukor

350 g rebarbara megpucolva, 2 cm-es darabokra vágva

200 g finomliszt

1 tk. sütőpor

1/2 tk. só

1/4 tk. szódabikarbóna

2 tojás

200 ml író

75 ml olaj

1 nagy tk. reszelt gyömbér



Előmelegítjük a sütőt 180 fokra.

A vajat egy közepes, kb. 25 cm átmérőjű tortaformába (nem kapcsos) vagy serpenyőbe tesszük (az enyém 28 cm-es, de tökéletes volt), rászórjuk a cukor felét (125g-ot) és alacsony lángon kb. 2 percig főzzük. A cukornak enyhén karamellizálódnia kell.

Hozzáadjuk a rebarbarát, elsimítjuk, de nem kell megkeverni. Őszintén bevallom, hogy én a megadottnál sokkal több, dupla mennyiségű rebarbarával készítettem.


Egy tálba mérjük a lisztet, hozzáadjuk a sütőport és a szódabikarbónát, valamint a csipet sót.

Egy másik edénybe mérjük az írót, az olajat, hozzáadjuk a maradék cukrot és belereszeljük a gyömbért. egy habverővel alaposan elkeverjük. 

A szárazanyagok közepébe öntjük és egy spatulával összeforgatjuk. 

A tésztát a rebarbarára kanalazzuk, mindenhol el kell fednie.

Az előmelegített sütőben 30 percig sütjük. Tűpróbával ellenőrizzük mielőtt kivesszük. Az elkészült sütemény a formában hagyjuk 5-10 percig hűlni. csak akkor fordítjuk át egy süteményes tányérra, amikor már a formát kissé megrázva az már nem úszkál benne, azaz felszívta a folyadékot.

Melegen, vagy szobahőmérsékleten tálaljuk Rachel javaslata alapján puhára felvert tejszínhabbal, de mi tegnap vanília fagylaltot ettünk hozzá.

Nálam készült eddig fügés, rebarbarás, szilvás változat, a könyv tartalmaz még egy almás-fahéjas variációt is. 
Szerintem érdemes még kipróbálni a körtével, illetve a szederrel vagy akár a jostával is.


----------



## Norkika18 (2016 November 20)

*Mézes-meggyes kevert recept
Elkészítése:

A hozzávalókat robotgéppel összekeverjük, majd egy zsírozott, lisztezett, közepes méretű tepsibe öntjük.

Magozott meggyet szórunk bele, kicsit bele is nyomkodhatjuk a tésztába. Aranysárgára sütjük.
Hozzávalók:


30 dkg liszt
2 tojás
5 dkg zsír
25 dkg méz
1 sütőpor
3 evőkanál tejföl

*


----------



## Zalaigyerek25 (2017 Február 6)

Édesanyámnak vásároltam meg néhány éve Bódi Margó - Az én ízvilágom szakácskönyvét abban volt ez a recept

*Mocskos tészta*
*avagy szilvalekváros diós tészta*
Elkészítési idő: 20 perc

Hozzávalók (4 főre):
- 35 dkg fodros nagykocka tészta
- 1 kis üveg szilvalekvár (50 dkg)
- 10 dkg dió
- 1 kávéskanál fahéj
- 2-3 evőkanál porcukor (de ez ízlés szerint mehet bele)









Szükség eszközök:
- edény
- szűrő
- vágódeszka
- kés
- serpenyő
- kanál
- keverőtál

Elkészítés:

1. Az edényben tegyünk fel vizet főni a tésztának.

2. A diót daraboljuk fel durvára. A serpenyőt tegyük fel szárazon a tűzre melegedni. Mikor a kezünket fölé helyezzük és forró, öntsük bele a diót, és pár perc alatt pirítsuk meg. Akkor jó, ha már érződik a finom pirított dió illata!

3. Mikor a víz felforrt öntsük bele a tésztát. Főzzük a csomagoláson jelzet ideig, majd szűrjük le és öntsük a keverőtálba. A tésztát keverjük össze a szilvalekvárral, a fahéjjal és a pirított dióval.

4. Tálaláskor a tetejét meghinthetjük porcukorral.


----------



## azadrienn (2017 Május 24)

Citromos túrótorta sütés nélkül:

Hozzávalók:
20 dkg darált háztartási keksz
20 dkg olvasztott vaj
50 dkg túró
2 citrom leve és héja
2 tojás
6 ek porcukor
3 dl tejföl
Cukrászati habtejszín- 450 ml


Elkészítés: A kekszet a vajjal összedolgozzuk, és kapcsos tortaformába nyomkodjuk. Berakjuk a hűtőbe.

A citromok héját lereszeljük, levét kifacsarjuk. A héját a túróval, a tejföllel, a nyers tojásokkal és a cukorral összedolgozzuk. A tejszínt felverjük és óvatosan a túrókrémbe forgatjuk. A krémet kekszes alapra öntjük és legalább 1 órára hűtőbe tesszük. 24 órán belül el kell fogyasztani a nyers tojás miatt, de ez általában nem gond!


----------



## Abaka111 (2017 Október 17)

Banános Mandulakenyér 
Hozzávalók:
– 3 db érett banán
– 1 és 1/4 bögre darált mandula (lehet darált törökmogyoróval, dióval is helyettesíteni)
– 1 és 1/4 bögre zabpehely
– 1 és 1/4 bögre tönköly fehérliszt
– 3/4 bögre mandulatej (rizs-, zab-, szójatej is használható)
– 3 evőkanál juharszirup
– 3 evőkanál kókuszolaj, felolvasztva
– 1 evőkanál chia- vagy lenmag
– 3 evőkanál víz
– 3 és 1/2 teáskanál foszfátmentes sütőpor
– 1/2 teáskanál só
– 1/2 teáskanál őrölt fahéj
– 1 db vaníliarúd kikapart magjai

Elkészítése:

Kétféleképpen tehetjük bele a banánokat. Vagy mindhárom banánt villával pépesre törjük és a tésztához adjuk, vagy csak kettőt törünk pépesre, a harmadikat pedig hosszában félbe vágjuk és a sütemény tetejére tesszük. Én mindkét változatot kipróbáltam. Ha mindhárom banán a tésztájába kerül, akkor picit édesebb lesz a sütemény.

Tegyük egy tálba a pépesre tört két banánt. Öntsük hozzá a mandulatejet, a kókuszolajat és juharszirupot. Adjuk hozzá a sót, f-a fahéjat, a vaníliát és jól keverjük el.

Közben egy kis tálkában keverjük össze a chia magot a vízzel és hagyjuk állni 6-8 percig, amíg zselés állagú lesz (ez helyettesíti a tojást). Melegítsük elő a sütőt 180 fokra.

Adjuk a zselés állagú chia magot a tésztához és jól keverjük el. Jöhet a liszt, a zabpehely és a darált mandula. Az összekevert tésztát öntsük egy 25 cm hosszú püspökkenyér formába, tegyük a tetejére a hosszában félbe vágott banánt és 180 fokon süssük 40-45 percig (végezzünk fogpiszkáló próbát, hogy jól átsült-e már a kenyér, akkor jó, ha a fogpiszkálóra már nem ragad semmi)


----------



## Miklián Istvánné (2017 November 19)

És az én krémesem? Mindenki imádja:

*Tészta:*

1,5 e.k. méz

15 dkg porcukor

2 egész tojás

7 dkg RAMA

1,5 t.k. szódabikarbóna


Gőz fölött habosra kikeverjük, hozzá gyúrunk 40 dkg lisztet.

2 lapot nyújtunk nagy gáztepsi hátulján, megsütjük.

Mikor kihűlt az egyik lapot olvasztott csokival ( 1 tábla tortabevonó )beborítjuk, amikor megdermedt a csoki szeletelésre szánt kockákra felvágjuk a lapot.


*Krém:*

1 l tej

2 vaníliás pudingpor

3 e.k. liszt

3 tojás sárgája

2 cs. vaníliás cukor


Csomómentesen kikeverjük, sűrűre főzzük.

Kihűlés után összekeverjük 15 dkg margarin, 15 dkg porcukor habosra kevert krémével.


*Hab:*

0,5 l növényi alapú tejszín

2 cs. vaníliás cukor

2 e.k. cukor


A lapra rákenjük a pudingos krémet, rátesszük a felvert tejszínhabot, rátesszük a csokis kockalapokat.


Jó étvágyat!!!!


----------



## NemethFruzsina (2018 Január 19)

Sült túrógombóc

*Hozzávalók*

50 dkg túró,
15 dkg búzadara,
3 tojás,
3 ek cukor,
egy fél vanília rúd kikapart magja,
a citrom héja,
csipet só,
nagy marék rumba áztatott mazsola.
*Elkészítés*
A tojást, sót, cukrot, citromhéjat robotgéppel felhabosítjuk, hozzáadjuk a túrót és a darát, ezzel addig keverjük amíg krémes masszát nem kapunk.Hozzáadjuk a mazsolát és letakarva 2 óra hosszára hűtőbe tesszük. Kivajazott tűzálló tálba helyezzük a vizes kézzel diónyi nagyságúra gömbölyített gombócokat.

*Krém amivel nyakon öntjük:* 4dl zsíros joghurtot elkeverünk 2 tojással, 2 ek porcukorral és egy fél vanília rúd kikapart magjával.

180 fokos, előmelegített sütőben 35-40 percig sütjük.
Sok sikert és jó étvágyat hozzá!

Érdemes kipróbálni, nagyon finom!


----------



## pintimo (2018 Február 12)

Szilvalekváros süti

Hozzávalók:
20 dkg liszt,
3 db tojás,
10 dkg felolvasztott,langyos vaj,
15 dkg cukor,
5 ek. jó kemény szilvalekvár,
9 ek. víz,
1 tk. sütőpor,
fél tk. szódabikarbóna,
1 tk. őrölt fahéj,
fél tk. őrölt szegfűszeg,
1 cs. vaníliás cukor,
csipet só.

Tetejére:
szilvalekvár.

Csokimáz:
10 dkg étcsokoládé,
0,5 dl olaj.

Elkészítés:
A szilvalekvárt keverjük ki a vízzel,másfajta lekvárral is finom.Ha lekvárunk híg akkor vizet nem muszáj beletenni hanem csak lekvárt tegyünk bele.
A tojásokat habosra keverjük a cukorral,csipet sóval,belekeverjük a vajat,kikevert lekvárt.Belekeverjük a liszttel elkevert sütőport,szódabikarbónát,fűszereket.
Sütőpapírral bélelt közepes tepsibe öntjük.180 fokos előmelegített sütőben kb.20 percig sütjük,végezzünk tűpróbát,ha nem ragad rá semmi akkor megsült.Amint kivettük a sütőből azonnal forrón kenjük meg vékonyan szilvalekvárral és hagyjuk kihűlni.
Bevonjuk csokimázzal:amihez a csokit megolvasztjuk vízgőz felett,majd belekeverjük az olajat.Ráöntjük a süti tetejére.
Muffin formában is süthetjük.


----------



## Klaral (2019 Július 7)

Limes-os avokádótorta:
*Hozzávalók:*

*4 érett avokádó*
*1 lime leve*
*1 EK méz*
*egy maréknyi magozott datolya*
*150 g pekándió*
*(opcionálisan: 1 zacskó porzselatin)*

A pekándiót aprítógépben felaprítom, majd hozzáadom a datolyákat, ez lesz a tortaalap, amivel kibélelek egy kisebb fajta forma alapját, nagyjából egy centiméter vastagon. Az avokádók belsejét kikanalazom, és a lime levével, valamint a mézzel összeturmixolom. Ha biztosra akarunk menni, egy zacskó porzselatint is adhatunk a keverékhez, de enélkül is lesz tartása a krémnek, amit egyszerűen rákanalazok az alapra, és legalább három órára a hűtőbe teszem. Virágok helyett díszíthetjük csokoládéforgáccsal is. Nekem a fotón látható torta volt az első próbálkozásom ezzel a receptel, ezért is nem jobban komponált a kép, nem a blogra készült, de láthatóan nem varázslat, viszont nagyon finom. Legközelebb csokoládés ízesítéssel fogom kipróbálni, alig várom!


----------



## Klaral (2019 Július 7)

Profiterol:
*Hozzávalók:
Tészta:*
_1 dl. víz,
20 kg. liszt,
20 dkg. vaj,
6 tojás._
A vizet felforraljuk és beledobjuk a vajat. Amikor a vaj megolvadt, akkor beleszitáljuk a lisztet, és gyors mozdulatokkal kikeverjük. Nem kell megijedni, pillanatok alatt sűrű massza lesz belőle. Pár percig még főzni kell, vigyázva, nehogy leégjen. Amikor kész, levesszük a tűzről, és geynként kikeverve beleütjük a tojásokat, egységes massza lesz belőle. Sütőlappal kibélelt tepsibe kis golyókat pakolunk belőle egy kanállal, egymástól legalább 5 cm.-re, mivel sütés közben nagyon meg fognak nőni. 180 fokon nagyjából fél óráig sütjük.
*Crema pasticcera:*
_1 l. tej,
30 dkg. cukor,
8 tojás,
15 dkg. liszt,
vaníliarúd,
citromhéj._
A tejet a vaníliával és a citromhéjjal felforraljuk. A tojást a cukorral habosra verjük, majd hozzákeverjük a lisztet. Amikor a tej felforr, a cukros tojást hozzáadagoljuk, és lassú tűzön folyamatos kevergetés mellett felfőzzük a krémet. Ha kihűlt, nagyon sok mindenre fel lehet használni, ez a legtöbb olasz sütemény alapja.
*A csokoládés profiterol változat:*
_1 adag crema pasticcera,
kész tésztagolyók,
2 tojás sárgája,
2 ek. cukor, 2 ek. keményítő,
1 pohár forró tej,
2 tábla étcsokoládé_

A forró crema pasticcera-hoz 1 tábla, gőz felett megolvasztott étcsokoládét keverünk, és a kész fánkocskákat ezzel töltjük meg egy hegyes végű habzsák segítségével. A töltött golyócskákat csokiöntettel öntjük nyakon, amihez 2 tojás sárgáját a cukorral és a keményítővel kikeverjük, és egy pohár forró tejhez öntjük. Lassú tűz felett folyamatosan kevergetve besűrítjük majd egy tábla csokoládét felolvasztunk benne, és már kész is.

*A citromos profiterolhoz:*
_1 adag crema pasticcera,
kész tésztagolyók,
3 citrom leve,
2 citrom reszelt héja,
8 ek. kristálycukor,
3 dl. habtejszín._
A még fottó crema pasticcera-ba belekeverjük egy citrom levét és a fánkokat ezzel töltjük meg. A citromos öntethez két citrom levéből, és egy citrom reszelt héjából 8 ek. cukorral cukorszirupot főzünk, nagyjából 15 perc alatt, majd mindezt 3 dl. felvert tejszínbe keverjük. Citromszeletekkel és mentalevéllel tálaljuk.

*Epres mascarponés profiterol:*
_1 adag crema pasticcera,
kész tésztagolyók,
125 g. mascarpone,
8-10 nagyobb eper,
2 tojás sárgája,
2 ek. cukor,
2 ek. keményítő,
1 pohár forró tej._
A crema pasticcera-hoz 4-5 db. összeturmixolt epret keverünk, és hozzáadjuk a mascarponét is, ezzel töltjük be a tésztagolyókat. Az epres öntethez a két tojás sárgáját a cukorral és a keményítővel kikeverjük, és a tejjel összeforraljuk. Amikor kihűlt, a maradék epret összeturmixoljuk, és belekeverjük. Friss eperrel tálaljuk.


----------



## Klaral (2019 Július 7)

*Whiskys narancsos praliné*


2,5 tábla étcsokoládé
250 gramm mascarpone
2 narancs reszelt héja
némi vaj - nagyjából 10 dkg.
3 ek whisky
egy csomag finom keksz darálva





A csokoládét vízgőz felett felolvasztom, hozzáadom a whiskyt, az olvasztott vajat, a reszelt narancshéjat, valamint a mascarponét, kikeverem, majd néhány órára a hűtőbe teszem. Amikor kiveszem, apró golyócskákat fomálok belőle, és a darált kekszbe forgatom. Kakaóporba is forgathatnám, de szerintem úgy nem olyan finom.


----------



## Klaral (2019 Július 7)

*Fügés-datolyás praliné*


1 csomag szárított füge
1 csomag datolya
keserű mandula likőr
kókusz reszelék






A datolyát és a fügét összeturmixolom, és az így kapott ragacsos masszához annyi likőrt adok, amennyit csak felvesz, és amennyit még nem szégyenlek. Hűtést nem igényel, rögtön golyócskákat formálhatunk belől, majd kókuszreszelékbe forgathatóak.


----------



## Toldiné Fehér Nikolett (2019 Október 23)

Habós túrós
HOZZÁVALÓK
Tésztához:
25 dkg liszt,
10 dkg vaj,
2 tojássárgája,
1 csomag sütőpor,
12 dkg cukor

Töltelékhez:
75 dkg túró (3 kicsi csomag),
6 tojás sárgája,
15 dkg cukor,
2 csomag vaníliás cukor,
1 citrom héja lereszelve

Tojáshabhoz:
6 tojás fehérje,
15 dkg cukor

ELKÉSZÍTÉS:

A tésztához az alapanyagokat összegyúrjuk és a tepsibe nyomkodjuk, ez egy morzsálódó állagú tészta lesz, nem lehet nyújtani.

A töltelékhez a hozzávalókat összekeverjük, az alapra kenjük. 180 fokon 20-25 perc alatt megsütjük, kivesszük, és addig hagyjuk hűlni, amíg a habhoz a tojásfehérjét kemény habbá verjük.

A habot egyenletesen elosztatjuk rajta, és még 10 percig sütjük. A tepsi mérete: 40x30x10 Ebből az adagból 16 szelet sütemény jön ki.


----------

